# SHOW me your Bus-pictures



## NordikNerd

Is there a thread about buses ? 

here are some pictures of buses in Holland, all taken in 2009








From Gulpen you can take the bus to Aachen (D) or Maastricht (NL)
















Gulpen bus station, very nice snack bar here. 
















*All pictures above:Buses in Gulpen, Limburg, NL*^^








































*Buses at Maastricht railway station*^^


*Heerlen bus station*^^
My impression of Heerlen is that it looked like a modern city without a city centre (or I didn't find the city centre)


----------



## lafreak84

*Maribor, Slovenia*








Source: http://www.phototrans.eu/14,503511,0,Mercedes_Conecto_LF_793.html









Source: http://www.phototrans.eu/14,503499,0,Mercedes_Conecto_LF_797.html

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*








Source: http://www.phototrans.eu/14,392841,0,Mercedes_O530L___551.html









Source: http://www.phototrans.eu/14,504138,0,Mercedes_O405N2___Avtomonta__a_154.html


----------



## NordikNerd

lafreak84 said:


> *Maribor, Slovenia*
> ,___Avtomonta__a_154.html[/url]


fine pictures. MB buses like these are also seen in Basel, Switzerland

In Copenhagen, Volvo is a common brand


----------



## CheeseTree

This is a kind of bus in Chengdu, China. It looks kinda old-style, and the inside infrastructure is also made of wood.


Flickr 上 brooklyn810 的 the BUS of ChengDu


----------



## NordikNerd

Stanislav. said:


> Kazan, Russia.
> 
> ,


what is the brand of this bus? KAMAZ ?


----------



## Stanislav.

Kazan, Russia.


----------



## brick84

*Bus in Sicily (Italy)*

red/Blue --> *Interbus* and *SAIS *bus (between many towns in sicily)
http://www.interbus.it/

white --> *AST Bus *(also between many towns in Sicily)
http://www.aziendasicilianatrasporti.it/


----------



## babypp2

It looks kinda old-style, and the inside infrastructure is also made of wood.


----------



## NordikNerd

brick84 said:


> red/Blue --> *Interbus* and *SAIS *bus (between many towns in sicily)
> [,]


nice buses, they look like tourist-buses^^









Long-distance bus in Sweden^^








Medium distance bus in southern France (currently out of service)^^


----------



## Stanislav.

NordikNerd said:


> what is the brand of this bus? KAMAZ ?


NEFAZ


----------



## NordikNerd

Stanislav. said:


> NEFAZ


Neftejansk Avto Zawod ?


----------



## Stanislav.

NordikNerd said:


> Neftejansk Avto Zawod ?


Neftekamsk (a town in Bashkiria, Russia).


----------



## mopc

Intercity bus from Sao Paulo to Santos, Brazil










Sao Paulo city trolleybus


----------



## Vicvin86

*Metropolitan Transport Corporation, Chennai India*

Nice Thread!
_TATA Motor limited Marcopolo city bus_

MTC bus by VinTN, on Flickr
_Ashok Leyland city bus_

MTC bus by VinTN, on Flickr


MTC bus by VinTN, on Flickr

Volvo B7R.

MTC Volvo bus by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*Tamilnadu State Transport Corporation (TNSTC) buses*

Operates 21,000 buses connecting every corner of Tamilnadu and major cities in other states.


TNSTC bus by VinTN, on Flickr


TNSTC bus by VinTN, on Flickr


TNSTC bus by VinTN, on Flickr


TNSTC bus by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

Vicvin86 said:


> Operates 21,000 buses connecting every corner of Tamilnadu and major cities in other states.
> 
> ,kr


no glass in the windows, what happends if it's raining?, the passengers get wet


----------



## Vicvin86

^^ Movable glass panes are there and they can be pushed up or down. Also except for the Volvo all others are non-AC and hence glass panes are always moved up for air to come in.


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## rsrikanth05

NordikNerd said:


> no glass in the windows, what happends if it's raining?, the passengers get wet


 There's a rolled up taurpaulin sheet which you can tie down.
TNSTC city buc in Coimbatore, India.
CC, ME


----------



## Indian Sun

rsrikanth05 said:


> There's a rolled up taurpaulin sheet which you can tie down.


That was in the 90s. Most buses have sliding glass windows now.


----------



## Vicvin86

By vintn at 2011-04-06









By vintn at 2011-04-06









By vintn at 2011-04-06









By vintn at 2011-04-06


----------



## Vicvin86

By vintn at 2011-04-06









By vintn at 2011-04-06


----------



## Vicvin86

By vintn at 2011-06-27









By vintn at 2011-06-27


----------



## Vicvin86

By vintn at 2011-06-27









By vintn at 2011-06-27


----------



## Vicvin86

By vintn at 2011-07-06









By vintn at 2011-07-06


----------



## Vicvin86

By vintn at 2011-06-27









By vintn at 2011-06-27


----------



## Vicvin86

By VinTN at 2011-08-11


----------



## NordikNerd

Vicvin86 said:


>


that bus is leaning a lot, failed suspension or overcrowded? Are there any regulations about the maximum number of passengers ? 

Nice to see that Volvo has a share of the indian busmarket. Is ASHOK LEYLAND an indian brand manufactured in India ?


----------



## Vicvin86

NordikNerd said:


> that bus is leaning a lot, failed suspension or overcrowded? Are there any regulations about the maximum number of passengers ?
> 
> Nice to see that Volvo has a share of the indian busmarket. Is ASHOK LEYLAND an indian brand manufactured in India ?


The bus was crowded. During peak hours buses in Chennai are crowded.

Ashok Leyland started as a joint venture with Leyland in 1955.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashok_Leyland

For more bus pics from India
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539912


----------



## brick84

NordikNerd said:


> nice buses, they look like tourist-buses^^


you're right.
There are long-distance buses between the main sicilian cities.

Next time i show you double-deck buses...


----------



## Mr.Nellai

Vicvin86 said:


> ^^ Movable glass panes are there and they can be pushed up or down. Also except for the Volvo all others are non-AC and hence glass panes are always moved up for air to come in.


Vinod, please also post the interior parts of these buses (if you have  ). So that they can have a better idea.


----------



## RioARCHTQTO

in the *Philippines*: 









http://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/MichaelGeorgeCacho/JacLinerOrtigas.jpg
^^ WiFi-on-board









http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6009/5929864481_7a394d4f89_z.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...51287257_120995291287403_111169_1877623_n.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...47952774_120995291287403_111207_6130940_n.jpg


----------



## nermin

*ALGERIA*









by DorianDr









by DorianDr









by koma7


----------



## NordikNerd

local bus, line within the city


----------



## Minato ku

Paris, France. Articulated buses


----------



## friedrichstrasse

Typical city bus in Milan, Italy.

Older one:










Newer one:


----------



## NordikNerd

The same type of Volvo bus in Sweden, Holland and India


----------



## Tego

A few from Sofia, Bulgaria:


----------



## Vicvin86

*TamilNadu SETC buses*


----------



## Vicvin86

NordikNerd said:


> The same type of Volvo bus in Sweden, Holland and India


Nice find!


----------



## Vicvin86

NordikNerd said:


> no glass in the windows, what happends if it's raining?, the passengers get wet





Mr.Nellai said:


> Vinod, please also post the interior parts of these buses (if you have  ). So that they can have a better idea.











By vintn at 2011-11-11

Check right side. The glass pane can be moved down.


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

*TNSTC-Villupuram buses*


----------



## NordikNerd

Vicvin86 said:


> [,QUOTE]
> 
> TNSTC-Villupuram buses
> 
> Is there a difference in price of the ride if you choose between the air conditioned Volvo Bus on route 587 or the older buses with open windows ?


----------



## Vicvin86

NordikNerd said:


> Is there a difference in price of the ride if you choose between the air conditioned Volvo Bus on route 587 or the older buses with open windows ?


Yes. I guess its is Rs 50(1 dollar) in ordinary and Rs 200 in Volvo AC. The distance is 140 km.


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## mopc

Sao Paulo, Brazil - Trolleybus in the city center, Sao Joao Avenue, from Google Street View:


----------



## mopc

Other Sao Paulo busses (pictures by me)


----------



## mopc

The bus and the metro


----------



## icracked

Do you have pictures of the inside of the articulated buses in Brazil?:cheers:


----------



## mopc

Yes




























Outside:










This made in Brazil bus is the largest bus in the world. It operates in the Curitiba city BRT System, the oldest BRT system in the world. Check the Brazil Urban Transport Compilation thread (especially page 2) for more.


----------



## mopc

In Sao Paulo there are electric articulated busses as well:


----------



## Vicvin86

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mopc

Video of the Curitiba triple bus interior


----------



## mopc

Sao Paulo double articulated bus on Nove de Julho Avenue Corridor










Google street view link: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...id=j_dUAFYpepD1GPJJTodu6A&cbp=12,0.91,,0,4.21


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## rsrikanth05

Man, this world has some amazing buses.


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Skopje's double-deck buses:


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

MajKeR_ said:


> All photos are from www.phototrans.eu.


Which does not allow direct links to images.


----------



## MajKeR_

So should I delete them? It's public gallery, so I think it shouldn't make the difference, if I've written source of these pictures...


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ The photos do not appear here, because Phototrans blocks requests from other servers. Each image is replaced by a graphic saying "Hot linking prohibited".

If you can see the photos in the thread, it's because they stayed in your browser's cache after you visited Phototrans. Other users cannot see them.


----------



## Vicvin86

Chennai MTC buses


----------



## xrtn2

Florianopolis Brazil



















SAO PAULO BRAZIL










W.I.


----------



## NordikNerd

xrtn2 said:


> Florianopolis Brazil


Are those buses operating only in the Florianopolis metro area?

Is it possible to go by express bus to Sao Paolo or Montevideo from Florianopolis ? what do the interior of those buses look like?

Can you post some pictures from the International Bus terminal ?

I like buses , but it's sad that your city has no railway allthough it has a population of 427,298


----------



## xrtn2

NordikNerd said:


> Are those buses operating only in the Florianopolis metro area?
> 
> Is it possible to go by express bus to Sao Paolo or Montevideo from Florianopolis ? what do the interior of those buses look like?
> 
> Can you post some pictures from the International Bus terminal ?
> 
> I like buses , but it's sad that your city has no railway allthough it has a population of 427,298


Yeah only metropolitan area.

All brazilian buses between cities in another state by federal law need be new buses.

So, all buses are good and amazing quality. In Brazil just one brand have monopoly between cities, so there are a standard that brands need follow.

Some photos.




























My city isnt florianipolis but florianopolis have 1/1 car per person, so there are a motorway system in the city very good.


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaYhlZ_ElfY


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MooM__z3L24


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOCCppmergo


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IfFXoYo0Tg


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

Buses from Karlstad / Sweden!


----------



## NordikNerd

Nobina ? Here in Östergötland all buses are run by VEOLIA.


----------



## dj4life

Good looking buses you have there. kay:


----------



## dj4life

FoSsiL-mk said:


> Skopje's double-deck buses:


Whut? Is that really Macedonia? This is a surprise of the month to me.


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

^^ It is... we have 135 of these + 1 tourist double-decker... till 2014 we shall have 202 normal and 16 tourist double-decker buses...

We also have 80 single-deck buses and 16 mini-buses...

These are all new... we also have some 200 older buses...


----------



## xrtn2

amazing london buses


----------



## xrtn2

next page


----------



## xrtn2

page 60


----------



## xrtn2

BRAZILIAN BUSES

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

xrtn2 said:


> amazing london buses


They are actually (most similar, but modern) replicas of the real Routemasters, which Skopje had in the 20th century. Yes, Skopje had the same buses that were used in London, the Routemasters. That's because the city of London donated them to Skopje in 1953... 

But as time was passing, they got old, and had been retired (1964, 11 years in use)... So Skopje left without them...

Today we are bringing them back... (some people, including me think that it is not a very good idea, but the majority likes and approves them, so...)

So it is very common sight now in Skopje to see a double-decker... 

Here are some photos of the old ones...


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ Those are not Routemasters. The Routemaster was one specific model, not a generic term for a double decker bus, and the first Routemasters entered service in 1956. All your photos show older models.

Do you know why Skopje chose that daft retro design for the new buses instead of normal double deckers?


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Sorry, I didn't know that... But they were buses from London... But I am also not certain that there were not Routemasters in Skopje, maybe just these pictures show different buses...

To answer your question... The reason for this retro design is because of tradition, but if u ask me...they could just get few of them, instead of 202...

Just as a notice... the name of Skopje's double-deck buses is Citymaster...


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/user/VinothTN


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/user/VinothTN


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## IanCleverly

xrtn2 said:


> BRAZILIAN BUSES


Close to nearly having the underfloor panelling coming off there. I take it by the size of them, they are Inter-state coaches, rather than metro/city buses?


----------



## xrtn2

Yeah they are inter-state coaches


----------



## NordikNerd

Local Bus - Lubeck, Germany


----------



## Joral

Argentina, Urban Buses: Colectivos

Metalpar: (Made in Argentina)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nuovo Bus (Made in Argentina)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## brick84

*Private turistic bus in Catania Airport - Italy*


----------



## NordikNerd

Bus to Travemunde



Tourist bus in Tappernöje, DK.

This is a long distance bus with service from Sarajevo-Oslo.


----------



## Joral

Argentina Urban Buses

TATSA (Argentina)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Long distance buses
Metalsur Argentina


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Terminal Mendoza:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Sabre Photos Mendoza.


----------



## Vicvin86

Volvo vs IR






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXrItSglJao


----------



## NordikNerd

Bus 31 to Lohmuhlenplatz

Bus 1 to Heiweg over Kaufhof


----------



## Godius

*Vlieland Island (the Netherlands)*

 
Clickable for full resolution.

Type:	VDL Berkhof Ambassador 120
Source


----------



## Joral

Argentina BUS
Niccolo


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Saldivia:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 7freedom7

Chinese school buses


































































--


































































-


























-


















































-


























-


----------



## IanCleverly

^^ Not appearing (Post #179)


----------



## licenseplateman

Today near Växjö I saw this old Volvo bus










Yesterday I saw this bus that I can't recognize. Does anybody know?


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## Joral

*Argentina : Colectivos*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

13º Expo Club Amigos del Bondi



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NordikNerd

^^ I like those bling bling buses, look like the ones in India & Pakistan.


----------



## Joral

Yes, but differ in that the style used in Argentina is called a culture firulete and River Plate


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H262A-Y69s4


----------



## Minato ku

Paris, France


----------



## licenseplateman

Old Setra bus caught today in Karlskrona :cheers:


----------



## Vicvin86

@ Buenos Aires


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Joral

Argentina: Colectivos


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NordikNerd

Not every city has trolleybuses, but Rimini has.


----------



## Highcliff

mopc and xrtn2 have already showed some buses and I show some more buses in são paulo
volks 17260eot









scania k270 low floor









mercedez O500u low floror









mercedez O400upa









volks 17260eot low floor


----------



## xrtn2

^^ sao paulo buses


----------



## xrtn2

http://onibusbrasil.com/i/2012/7/6/p/d3b08d9d4b47e765df1a513bcd38865c.jpg


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2

next page, too many photos here.

guys please small pictures !!!


----------



## xrtn2

BRAZIL


----------



## robhood

Nottingham Buses, United kingdom


----------



## Joral

Argentina Colectivos:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NordikNerd

Argentinian buses look a bit vintage from the outside but with very modern interior. I like those chrome bumpers -Argentina is a dream holiday destination for me.


Bonelli Express bus Rimini-San Marino


City bus, Rosenheim, Germany


----------



## Highcliff

joral
is it true there aren't buses with frontal engine in argentina like this?








http://blogamocaminhoes.com.br/blog/?tag=sinotruck


----------



## NordikNerd

Rimini & Salzburg have something in common-Both cities have trolleybuses.


----------



## Joral

Highcliff said:


> joral
> is it true there aren't buses with frontal engine in argentina like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogamocaminhoes.com.br/blog/?tag=sinotruck


the buses that circulate within the city of Buenos Aires and intercity all have rear engine, while the city of each district and the vast majority of inner cities have front engine.


----------



## Arda_1923

*İst.*

İETT, (in historical order)

MAN,







i33.tinypic.com

İkarus,







guncelposta.com/files

MBT Conecto,







i.sabah.com.tr/sb/galeri/turkiye

MB Citaro,







metrobuuuuus.files.wordpress.com

MB Capacity, (metrobus only)







farm3.staticflickr.com/2242

MBT Conecto,







erguvanhaber.com/resimler/haberler


----------



## Arda_1923

*İst.*

Otobüs AŞ,

Otokar Kent,









Temsa Avenue,









BMC Procity,









Güleryüz Cobra,









MBT Conecto,









all photos from: magazinulasim.com


----------



## NordikNerd

Sightseeing buses

Hamburg, Germany

Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnBmsfsUizs


----------



## ANTAURO

common transport buses in

*lima,peru*


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ_A0OSp5e0&feature=plcp


----------



## NordikNerd

Busses in Florence, Italy


----------



## carlesnuc

VIALE VERGA,JUA,JUA,JUA,JUA,JUA,JUA,JUA.......
Verga is a dick in Spain.........
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MonoMcJimba

These hybrid busses are driving around Bochum, Germany.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Buses from all over the World*

~Buses from North to South~

Buses from Scandinavia, Europe & Italy.


Stockholm, Sweden

Linköping, Sweden

Copenhagen, Denmark


Tappernöje, Denmark Tourist-bus from Bosnia.


Flensburg, Germany


Lubeck, Germany

Hamburg, Germany TOURIST-BUS



Salzburg, Austria


Rimini (Bellaria), Italy


Florence, Italy

Piombino, Italy



carlesnuc said:


> VIALE VERGA,JUA,JUA,JUA,JUA,JUA,JUA,JUA.......
> Verga is a dick in Spain.........
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


South of Stockholm there is a place called "Kungens Kurva" I think "Kurva" is a bad word in some slavic languages.


----------



## asanchezs

colombia


----------



## trainrover

^^ clickable...


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haOtQ2iOXJk&feature=plcp


----------



## MRS50

Old & new articulated buses in Canberra Australia








image link http://actbus.net/site/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/22-action-artic-bus-772-12.jpg



BUS 506 and BUS 355 London Cct by kommissar_todd06, on Flickr


BUS 506 front and ethos by kommissar_todd06, on Flickr


BUS 506 rear view by kommissar_todd06, on Flickr




ACTION - bus 507 by ats_500, on Flickr


----------



## mopc

Vicvin86 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haOtQ2iOXJk&feature=plcp


Funny how the bus says "PAULO" this is a very Brazilian name, meaning Paul, very strange to see it in India, maybe its Portuguese from Goa???.


----------



## NordikNerd

Airport-bus


----------



## fieldsofdreams

A commuter bus from San Francisco, taken during my morning commute:

Exterior:









Interior:


----------



## Vicvin86

mopc said:


> Funny how the bus says "PAULO" this is a very Brazilian name, meaning Paul, very strange to see it in India, maybe its Portuguese from Goa???.


Possible and example of diversity here...
Cross posting from India transportation thread..



engineer.akash said:


> *Mysore Volvo *
> 
> KSRTC Karnataka





engineer.akash said:


> *Mysore Central Bus stand *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Copyright DHNS
> 
> Deccan Herald - grassroots to galaxies





strike2 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://karnatakanews.com/default.php
> 
> :banana:





s.yogendra said:


> ^^
> super pics
> 
> *Sexy Monster by KSRTC*


----------



## Vicvin86

cross posting


engineer.akash said:


> ^^*Andhra Pradesh's APSRTC(Copy cats lol) has copied Karnataka's KSRTC Airavat livery*,Hope karnataka KSRTC files livery patents too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright Binai KS





hakindian1984 said:


>





mangalore mania said:


> The hard working heavy duty Airawata Club Class on Mangalore-Hyderabad at MGBS.. Approximately 800km





mangalore mania said:


> Hyderabad-Kundapur Rajahamsa..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyd-KNDP Rajahamsa along with Royal family of KSRTC/NWKRTC





mangalore mania said:


> If you have not seen The King of jungle then See this.. *"King Of APSRTC"* Standing alone and roaring to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was me who dared to go close to it:nuts:





hakindian1984 said:


>





mangalore mania said:


> *Royal family of KSRTC/NWKRTC*





g vardhan said:


> source-http://www.gauravluxury.com/Gallery.aspx


----------



## Macedonicus

New mini-buses in Skopje, Macedonia.


----------



## Macedonicus

Skopje Sight-seeing bus:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Macedonicus: those mini buses are indeed so tiny! Who manufactured those buses? Maybe if those could be made to American or Canadian standards, those could appear on the roads of large cities that could potentially replace cutaway vans used for low-density trips.


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Those buses are manufactured by Chinese Yutong.

There are indeed vans for low-density or night trips...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Fossil-Mk: ah, so the Chinese again, eh? Well, I have to say that the Chinese manufacture way more now than ever before... even the A320 aircraft are now produced in China as well instead of just in France. But, I have particular reservations for ordering such buses, especially on built quality: "Made in China" does not necessarily equate to a quality-made product. It is more of a labor issue wherein many workers are paid lower than minimum wages at the benefit of larger corporations that shepherd them to where they are today: an imbalance of wealth distribution and benefits. I would be cautious about purchasing such buses since you don't know how you'll replace vital parts when you need regular maintenance for such cheaply-built buses...


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

fieldsofdreams said:


> Fossil-Mk: ah, so the Chinese again, eh? Well, I have to say that the Chinese manufacture way more now than ever before... even the A320 aircraft are now produced in China as well instead of just in France. But, I have particular reservations for ordering such buses, especially on built quality: "Made in China" does not necessarily equate to a quality-made product. It is more of a labor issue wherein many workers are paid lower than minimum wages at the benefit of larger corporations that shepherd them to where they are today: an imbalance of wealth distribution and benefits. I would be cautious about purchasing such buses since you don't know how you'll replace vital parts when you need regular maintenance for such cheaply-built buses...


Well... They showed pretty well... I was surprised of their quality, the comfort and the ride... 

Actually they are all made from german (european) and american parts... only the outer shell (the body) is chinese... and it proved to be very good... it is a one-piece molded body.... with carbon fibers... 

I am more than satisfied with the Chinese quality.... of buses


----------



## Macedonicus

One interesting fact about the Macedonian buses is that, the ones that came from the Ukrainian company LAZ break down more often while the double-deck from YUTONG don't.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

So it looks like buses in Eastern Europe now are looking to China to supply those public transportation agencies with buses of all sizes? I wonder if Volvo or MAN would be a good alternative because the delivery costs would be significantly lower than importing buses from like, 4,000 miles away.


----------



## trainrover

trainrover said:


> strike2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed a couple of trains featuring squat toilets. Is there any modern bus that features them too? :?
Click to expand...

:?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

trainrover said:


> :?


Yeah, there are indeed some buses that are equipped with toilets, especially on long-haul coaches. I don't have pictures with me featuring those, but I will be more than happy to find some for you just in case.


----------



## MRS50

*ACT, Australia*


Canberra Centre - Floriade shuttle bus by ats_500, on Flickr



Canberra Centre - Floriade shuttle bus by ats_500, on Flickr




ACTION BUS - 467 by ats_500, on Flickr


----------



## fieldsofdreams

MRS50 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8029282924/
> Canberra Centre - Floriade shuttle bus by ats_500, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8029285801/
> ACTION BUS - 467 by ats_500, on Flickr


The above pic: San Francisco also uses them as tour buses, not necessarily shuttle buses. The bottom pic: it looks a little bit longer than a typical standard (40-foot) bus... and 6-wheels! Now that's another breed of city bus indeed.


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpyclTFkjJc&feature=related


----------



## trainrover

fieldsofdreams said:


> equipped with toilets


Actually, squat toilet is the type I'm enquiring about.


----------



## Corvinus

"PostAuto"s (= regular timetabled buses operated by the Swiss Post) at the bus terminal in Chur


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2Ou7vS9ixw


----------



## fieldsofdreams

xrtn2 said:


> Brazil


Question: what's the maker of the articulated bus? That looks really nice indeed! Simply love the Niteroi bus too...


----------



## xrtn2

fieldsofdreams said:


> Question: what's the maker of the articulated bus?


Neobus.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil part 2


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXVecAG93tQ


----------



## fieldsofdreams

xrtn2 said:


> Brazil part 2


Those Neobus articulated buses look really sharp and wonderful, perfect for high-density bus lines, and those look similar to what I've seen in Las Vegas, called the Iris Bus.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ That's a Wright StreetCar RTV.

The Irisbus Civis (an unrelated model from a different manufacturer) is also used in Las Vegas.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I didn't know what bus brand it was. Thanks for clarifying.  I even have mistaken it for a bus when it looks like, in your opinion, a LRV!

I didn't see any Irisbus Civis on my visit... perhaps because it is used on a different bus line.


----------



## brewerfan386

Madison Metro- Gillig BRT 40' Hybrid


----------



## Quall

Viva Blue in Newmarket/Aurora, Ontario

Van Hool newAG300





































Nova Bus LFX


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Those Van Hool AG300 buses look nearly identical to the AC Transit buses I see here in the Bay Area... I will post them as a group.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

So to compare the Van Hool buses by Viva, here are the Van Hool AG300 buses with AC Transit:

Version 1: (4-door)









Version 2: (3-door)


----------



## Quall

I wonder how many transit agencies in NA have Van Hools in their fleets? I know Viva, RTL (Longueuil, QC), UTA (Salt Lake City), and AC have some.

Also, AC needs a new livery.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ How come? AC Transit has had that livery for some time now... Some of its buses have an even older livery. Let me show you:

Old livery (all non-Van Hool):


















New livery, non-Van Hool:


















Transbay livery (MCI D4500):


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some of the newest 79 doubledeckers (the last shipment from the manufacturer Yutong, China) that were put in use few days ago in Skopje








[/url] avtobusi-sk by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ :eek2: Man, China has indeed become the world's factory, with those double-decker buses! Looks decent to me.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

So far they are OK. The City of Skopje currently has a total of 202 double-decker buses. Those 79 are part of the last shipment from China. The rest are already in use one or two years.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Skopje/Скопје;99028445 said:


> So far they are OK. The City of Skopje currently has a total of 202 double-decker buses. Those 79 are part of the last shipment from China. The rest are already in use one or two years.


Ah OK. Are those used also on "Owl" (all-night) routes too around Skopje? Looks like those are a good bus type to use for the all nighters.


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Not usually... But there are some in use over the night...

There are mini-buses for the night routes... 

Here is an example...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

FoSsiL-mk said:


> Not usually... But there are some in use over the night...
> 
> There are mini-buses for the night routes...
> 
> Here is an example...


Oooh that small? Hmmm, must be a better bus type to use since not a lot of people use the bus at night except for those heading back home from the bars or late-night work. Was that bus made by the same maker (Yutong) as the double-deckers?


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

^^ Yes... Yutong...

These are being used over the nights mainly because they are more cost-efficient, regarding less fuel consumption, while the number of passengers are low enough so they don't meet even half the capacity of the double-deckers... 

However... they are a little bit noisier and less comfortable and steady comparing to the double-deckers...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Makes real sense indeed. If I were to run all-night buses, I'd use either those short buses or standard-size (40-foot) buses that are environmentally friendly and quiet... And low-floored too!


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Actually these mini-buses aren't low-floored and quiet... they do some noise...

The double-deckers, on the other hand... are low-floored an pretty quiet... we joke around here... "they are mobile living rooms" xD... only TVs are missing...

However... they aren't practical and economical for night routs, cause there are very few passengers in the nights... especially in the late hours 3 am, 4 am...


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Here is another photo of the latest and last shipment of double-deckers for Skopje... 










Those with yellow tarpaulin roofs are for touring... sometimes also being used for parties and other celebrations... yeah... people throw parties in buses :nuts:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Double-decker party buses...  I wonder if any transit agency in the US would allow such buses to operate on its streets. Usually, private tour operators operate such party buses, for the City of Skopje to do it? Hmmm...


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Well... yeah... it happens here... though... PTE Skopje is not an organizer of such parties... they just rent the buses to people interested... so they throw their private parties... 

Sometimes... the government rents them... but this happens rarely... when there is some kind of national celebration or similar stuff...


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

We also got 23 of these... school buses...


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Here are a couple of videos of double-decker bus rides around Skopje... 

a short one... in this one u can hear how quiet it is... you can only hear people talking... though, usually there is some music going on... 






and the long one...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

FoSsiL-mk said:


> We also got 23 of these... school buses...


Whoa, that school bus looks much like a transit bus to me... I really like that bus better than the school buses I see here in the US. And for a simple reason: the seating arrangement, all air conditioned, and it looks very refreshing rather than the sometimes boring box-type buses I get to see (almost monotonous) here in California!


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

It is interesting that we bought about 230 buses from Chinese Yutong (200 double-deckers, 17 touring buses and 16 mini-buses... So that is in total 233 buses...

And they gave us 23 (the school buses) for free...

All together... Macedonia got 256 Yutong buses...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

FoSsiL-mk said:


> It is interesting that we bought about 230 buses from Chinese Yutong (200 double-deckers, 17 touring buses and 16 mini-buses... So that is in total 233 buses...
> 
> And they gave us 23 (the school buses) for free...
> 
> All together... Macedonia got 256 Yutong buses...


And were those sent to Skopje only, or to other cities as well?


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

fieldsofdreams said:


> And were those sent to Skopje only, or to other cities as well?


This is what Skopje got:

-200 Yutong Citymaster for public transport;
-16 mini-buses for public transport;
-16 Yutong Citymaster (those with yellow tarpaulin roofs) for touring and public transport during summer;
-a number (I don't know the exact number, but I suppose at least a third or about 8) of those 23 school buses

So, Skopje got about 240 buses out of 256.

One touring bus was given to Ohrid, and maybe some of those 16 that Skopje has now will be relocated/given to Ohrid... in future... it depends...

The rest of the 23 school buses, or about 15 was given to other cities and municipalities in Macedonia...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Oh ok. So it looks like Skopje took most of the Yutong buses. And by the way, are there other cities or municipalities in Macedonia that will order similar buses in the near future? It would be a good development to see transit options improve or expand.


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

yeah... Skopje took the most of them... actually they were originally planned and intended for Skopje... and by the way they were designed specially for Skopje, they are authentic, and only Skopje has them... i mean... the double-deckers... 

About the other cities in Macedonia... they are significantly smaller than Skopje... none of them exceeds 100 000 citizens... However some of them have public bus transport, mostly operated by private companies...

Their buses are usually already used buses from other European cities... even though they are used... they are in good shape, low-floored etc... Mercedes, MAN, etc.... Also, PTE Skopje donates their used buses (now replaced with the new Yutong and Laz buses) to these cities... 

There is another thing that should be mentioned... This year Skopje is planning to start the construction of its first tram line... so after completing it and putting it into use... we might not need some of the new Yutong Citymasters... so... i suppose that they will be given to other cities in Macedonia... 

I noticed that my English is getting worse..  ... i should definitely go to sleep...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Go to sleep then! But I think that a new light rail line for Skopje deserves some discussion indeed. We can talk about it either in here or on PM. But, it's really good to see brand new buses for Skopje!


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Go to sleep then! But I think that a new light rail line for Skopje deserves some discussion indeed. We can talk about it either in here or on PM. But, it's really good to see brand new buses for Skopje!


 Hehehe....

I am fine... I can stay... 

About the tram... I think this thread is inappropriate... We should find a better place... 

That tram always gives me headaches


----------



## Groningen NL

Well, you can start a thread in the subways and urban transport section called Macedonia: urban transport compilation  would be interesting imo...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The bus behind this cars belongs to a private company that operates in the public transport in Skopje. Imported from some of the EU counties.








[/url] Skopje, Macedonia by Metal Traveller, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Edil Arda

Skopje/Скопје;99097290 said:


> old bus that operates in the public transport in Skopje. It's also own by a private company. I think it's a model of MAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Macedonia, Skopje: bus by fionamceachran, on Flickr[/IMG]


We've some MAN's in İstanbul too,









2013 is last year of them.
They're replacing with Mercedes, Otokar and Breda.


----------



## emyrr3096

Skopje/Скопје;99021469 said:


> Some of the newest 79 doubledeckers (the last shipment from the manufacturer Yutong, China) that were put in use few days ago in Skopje
> 
> [/URL] avtobusi-sk by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]


What? London red double-decker bus from Yutong?? hno: 
This bus maybe can't stay longer..
If i'm not wrong.. 
In Singapore Yutong buses is no longer operate. I don't know the reason.


----------



## emyrr3096

xrtn2 said:


> Here in my city in Brazil all buses need be maximum 5 year old.
> 
> _________________
> 
> São Paulo


Wow the bus is only operates for 5years?? :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

emyrr3096 said:


> What? London red double-decker bus from Yutong?? hno:
> This bus maybe can't stay longer..
> If i'm not wrong..
> In Singapore Yutong buses is no longer operate. I don't know the reason.


Why they are not operating? Bad quality or something else?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

fieldsofdreams said:


> That looks like the most modern bus I see among Skopje's buses. And it looks much cleaner too.


It's imported from EU, probably from Sweden or Denmark.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

xrtn2 said:


> Here in my city in Brazil all buses need be maximum 5 year old.
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> São Paulo


:cheers:This is wonderful


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

an old articulated bus 








[/url] Skopje DSC_0934 by cjb22, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Now that's seriously old. Somehow, it reminds me of the older Soviet-built buses, if not Czechoslovak-built models. It's like, what over 20 years old, if not older?


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Hey fields. This is kinda weird that I ask... But, have you read my reply to you... on the previous page...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I saw it myself, but I still find it a bit strange for some reason... I reckon it's older than like 1991, given the looks.


----------



## Avatar

Sydney Metrobus - photo Todd Milton 2008



























Standard city buses















bus australia







bus australia

















Forest were also trialling the autralian made DD


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I remember watching on Seven and Ten News from Sydney the Metrobus, in which the headline sounded like "What makes people want to paint the town RED", and it indeed is a popular service. Is it still a popular service until today, and which lines are the busiest Metrobus lines?

Plus, I'm pleasantly surprised to see a livery change for Transport NSW (Sydney) City Buses... Instead of an all white with blue line, it looks more like a wave, which I truly like. I'd say thanks to Gladys Berejiklian for making such livery improvements, and it makes me want to ride that bus soon!


----------



## Avatar

It's very popular and the routes have been substantially expanded. There are now 13 routes, not all of these are centered on the CBD, there are some cross city routes too. It's a great service and hopefully a precursor to metro rail at some time in the future.

Not sure which are the most popular routes though. I use the M30 route from Mosman to the city which does ok.

The new arrow azure and white livery for Sydney Buses is still being progressively rolled out. There are still alot with old livery and many that have full advertising graphic wraps over them.


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ I saw it myself, but I still find it a bit strange for some reason... I reckon it's older than like 1991, given the looks.


Yeah... true... and older... but that photo is old too... most of them if not all are retired and out of use...


----------



## emyrr3096

Skopje/Скопје;99116556 said:


> Why they are not operating? Bad quality or something else?


I don't really know about the machine. But 
In Jakarta, Indonesia. We've operated Ankai, Yutong, Huanghai & Zhongtong. And yeah likely typical made in China. Sound from the machine is hard.


----------



## xrtn2

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ So the double-articulated buses are used for, say, local bus lines, BRT, or express bus lines??


In São Paulo for both, local bus lines and BRT.




fieldsofdreams said:


> And how is the standing load like for them (like, can it fit 100+ people standing comfortably)?


----------



## cecotto




----------



## fieldsofdreams

Avatar said:


> It's very popular and the routes have been substantially expanded. There are now 13 routes, not all of these are centered on the CBD, there are some cross city routes too. It's a great service and hopefully a precursor to metro rail at some time in the future.
> 
> Not sure which are the most popular routes though. I use the M30 route from Mosman to the city which does ok.
> 
> The new arrow azure and white livery for Sydney Buses is still being progressively rolled out. There are still alot with old livery and many that have full advertising graphic wraps over them.


Oh ok. I actually like the new livery much better because it represents the beauty and grace of NSW in the color scheme: where the beauty of the ocean meets with the wonderful landscapes and cities along its coast and interior.

And by the way, since when did Transit NSW resume its double decker services? The last time I saw them on Seven, Nine, and Ten News, those were just returning to service after like several years' worth of absence. Looking really good indeed for Sydney to have those double-deckers back on city streets!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

xrtn2 said:


> In São Paulo for both, local bus lines and BRT.


Now those are great applications indeed! Looks like the double articulated buses work perfectly for a large city as São Paulo, and it really makes me amazed to see how many people can fit in just one bus! I wonder if Rio does a similar thing too to operate such long buses... And by the way, do bus lines in São Paulo operate 24 hours a day, everyday, or are there separate night buses?


----------



## NordikNerd

Today I managed to take a photo of a rare long distance bus from Serbia.



-13 C and taking a rest at Biltema, Linköping.

The route from Stockholm goes via Göteborg-Helsingborg-Malmö-Copenhagen-Gedser-Rostock-
via CZ, SK, H countries and to Belgrad and the final destination Vršac. 

The journey takes 41 hours !!



























Daylight photos (not my photos)


----------



## xrtn2

^^

No, the same fare R$3 or $1.50 for regular/BRT buses.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Ah ok. Same story here. Any express buses, though, like those operating during rush hours in São Paulo too?


----------



## xrtn2

^^

:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## xrtn2

My city has 250k people, and there is 100 buses.

All 100 buses are the same brand and model.:nuts:

Line 11
Bus 02









Line 22
Bus 01


----------



## fieldsofdreams

xrtn2 said:


> ^^
> 
> :nuts::nuts::nuts:


:lol: Seriously, that crowded? How many express routes operate in São Paulo, and how much is it to ride?

And by the way, your city buses look all right to me. All Mercedes Benz... kay: with how many routes?


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Yeah...hahaha

I have not found this information.

My city has 25 regular routes and 5 24-hours routes.


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Buses in Amsterdam*

Currently there are 3 major bus companies in Amsterdam 
*GVB* - Municipal Transportation Company
*Connexxion* - Veolia Group
*EBS* - Edged Bus Systems 

Soon all buses and future busses in the city of Amsterdam will have a red color and a new name: R-Net (Randstad Netwerk). Currently Connexxion (light bleu) and EBS (yellow) already painted some of their busses in red. 

*GVB Gemeentelijke Vervoers Bedrijf * 







[/url]
GVB, 246 and 231, Connexxion 3682 


GVB Amsterdam 376, 371 en 374, Prins Hendrikkade (2011) 


Amsterdam GVB 009 Citea on trial 


VDL, Daf, Mercedes 


GVB 1110 


Citea SLF-120, 1142 (GVB) 

GVB Hybride Phileas Fuel Cell Bus

Amsterdam GVB 007 - Phileas Fuel Cell bus 


7- Hybride brandstofcelbus 


8- Hybride brandstofcelbus 

*Connexxion* 

Connexxion, 3844, 3813 and 3925 


Connexxion bus, Dam Square 


Connexxion-3905 @ Amsterdam 


Connexxion, 3509 


Connexxion 3491, Lijn 91, Stationsplein (2011) 


Connexxion, 5723 


Connexxion, 9210 


Connexxion, 7871 


Connexxion Citea te Amsterdam CS 


Connexxion 5712, Lijn 328, Meibergdreef (2012) 

*EBS Edged Bus Systems*

EBS Scania enkel te Amsterdam CS 


EBS Purmerend 5028, Lijn 118, Waddenweg (2012) 


EBS-5012-5011 en 4012 


EBS 3030, Holendrechtdreef (2012) 


EBS 3010, Station Holendrecht (2012)


----------



## emyrr3096

Mr_Dru said:


> Buses in Amsterdam
> 
> Currently there are 3 major bus companies in Amsterdam
> GVB - Municipal Transportation Company
> Connexxion - Veolia Group
> EBS - Edged Bus Systems
> 
> Soon all buses and future busses in the city of Amsterdam will have a red color and a new name: R-Net (Randstad Netwerk). Currently Connexxion (light bleu) and EBS (yellow) already painted some of their busses in red.
> 
> GVB Gemeentelijke Vervoers Bedrijf
> [/url]
> GVB, 246 and 231, Connexxion 3682
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tram_5/5919853302/
> GVB Amsterdam 376, 371 en 374, Prins Hendrikkade (2011)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bou46/4666177577/
> Amsterdam GVB 009 Citea on trial
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tramlijn30/4920769013/
> VDL, Daf, Mercedes
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmulder/7858696602/
> GVB 1110
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyingjoost/6311635576/
> Citea SLF-120, 1142 (GVB)
> 
> GVB Hybride Phileas Fuel Cell Bus
> 
> Amsterdam GVB 007 - Phileas Fuel Cell bus
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tramlijn30/7267252860/
> 7- Hybride brandstofcelbus
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tramlijn30/7304340724/
> 8- Hybride brandstofcelbus
> 
> Connexxion
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8271814993/
> Connexxion, 3844, 3813 and 3925
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevin_r_boyd/4826125005/
> Connexxion bus, Dam Square
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4419922923/
> Connexxion-3905 @ Amsterdam
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4562820929/
> Connexxion, 3509
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tram_5/5646143083/
> Connexxion 3491, Lijn 91, Stationsplein (2011)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6494318253/
> Connexxion, 5723
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5233874023/
> Connexxion, 9210
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5209628444/
> Connexxion, 7871
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyhibma/7727882584/
> Connexxion Citea te Amsterdam CS
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tram_5/7463168408/
> Connexxion 5712, Lijn 328, Meibergdreef (2012)
> 
> EBS Edged Bus Systems
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyhibma/7727887798/
> EBS Scania enkel te Amsterdam CS
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tram_5/8058814074/
> EBS Purmerend 5028, Lijn 118, Waddenweg (2012)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6492873139/
> EBS-5012-5011 en 4012
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tram_5/7463169644/
> EBS 3030, Holendrechtdreef (2012)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tram_5/7463169378/
> EBS 3010, Station Holendrecht (2012)


Thanks alot for the pictures:cheers: really attractive busses


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Those Amsterdam buses look wonderful and pleasant. Questions:

• what's the maker of GVB bus number 1110? It doesn't look like a familiar bus manufacturer to me.
• From which country Citea buses are manufactured from, with GVB buses?
• What's the maker of EBS bus numbers 3030 and 3010? It looks much different than an American commuter bus.


----------



## emyrr3096

fieldsofdreams said:


> Those Amsterdam buses look wonderful and pleasant. Questions:
> 
> • what's the maker of GVB bus number 1110? It doesn't look like a familiar bus manufacturer to me.
> • From which country Citea buses are manufactured from, with GVB buses?
> • What's the maker of EBS bus numbers 3030 and 3010? It looks much different than an American commuter bus.


Same question. What's the manufactured?


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewJdjkEQTkA


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Bus ride in Skopje with a double-decker (Yutong). In the first minute and a half you can see other buses, as well a minibus to.


----------



## Mr_Dru

Hello, thank you for the reactions.



emyrr3096 said:


> Same question. What's the manufactured?





fieldsofdreams said:


> Those Amsterdam buses look wonderful and pleasant. Questions:
> 
> • what's the maker of GVB bus number 1110? It doesn't look like a familiar bus manufacturer to me.


The name is VDL. Van Der Leegte is a wealthy Dutch family who bought several chassis, steel and coach/bus-manufactures in the Netherlands and Belgium, such as Bova, Berkhoff and Jonkheere. 

Bova coach bus

VDL Bova Futura WA06GSU. by Fred Dean Jnr, on Flickr

Bova double decker 

Bova Synergy / Berkhof Axial Double Deck Coach. SILVER GRAY of RYE, SUSSEX

Jonckheere coach bus

Premium Tours BX12CWF 

http://www.vdlgroep.com/?sector/771/Buses+++coaches+.aspx



fieldsofdreams said:


> • From which country Citea buses are manufactured from, with GVB buses?.


VDL has factories in the Netherlands and Belgium. Since 2007 VDL is building the first generation Citea city-busses. In 2011 the Citea won the European Bus of a the Year award. The Citea-serie is quite successfully and VDL already sold 1558 busses worldwide. The city of Dubai bought the most Citea's, in 2008 Dubai bought 518 Citea's busses.


Dubai's VDL Citea CLF Bus 

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDL_Citea



fieldsofdreams said:


> • What's the maker of EBS bus numbers 3030 and 3010? It looks much different than an American commuter bus..


Its the (Scania) Chinese Higer A30 coach bus. This is a comfort commuter bus for longer distance. Like bus 3030 and 3010 runs from cities located in the north of Amsterdam via the highway directly to Amsterdam South-East. The commute distance is proxibly around 50 or 60 km. 

Interior of the Higer A30 bus. On the left, there is room for a wheelchair including a wheelchair elevator.


----------



## emyrr3096

Oohh so that's busses is made by VDL private owned corp.?kay:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

@Mr_Dru thanks for your insight and information. I find the GVB and the red buses the best, especially the city buses. I'd really want to see them here in the US.


----------



## Mr_Dru

emyrr3096 said:


> Oohh so that's busses is made by VDL private owned corp.?kay:


For the last 30 year the Van Der Leegte family bought machinery/steel/automotive-factories who were in financial problems or went bankrupted. So the last decades VDL did a lot acquisitions by buying bus/coach-manufactures and chassis-manufactures. What VDL did was to combine all these manufactures for one qualitative product: busses.


----------



## Thermo

In Belgium we have 3 public transport (bus) companies:

STIB-MIVB (Brussels):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xrispics/6195107812/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xrispics/6195088440/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/man66man/8012622561/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ian_yvr/6389865111/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7114044459/sizes/l/

De Lijn (Flanders)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jannickbolten/7954514484/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jannickbolten/7954510680/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7513719430/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7297164764/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7325884372/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8158852704/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arthur-a/8187758240/sizes/l/

TEC (Wallonia)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arthur-a/4915502570/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnmightycat/5613019389/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arthur-a/7861824386/sizes/l/

And last but lot least, a Brussels sightseeing-bus 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/man66man/8012620121/sizes/l/


----------



## RTG

^^
Nice Buses. They seem to be very comfortables.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Belgian bus companies may be limited to three, but I wanna ask a question: how come those line numbers have color on the background? Are those assigned by the transit agency, or is there another reason? Plus a little observation: it looks like Belgium loves its Van Hool buses so much since it comes from there, and they usually get the articulated buses... Do any of those companies operate double articulated buses too? I'd say the best of the bunch would be Brussels.


----------



## NordikNerd

Many bus photos from Brasil here.

I think the bus as a way of transport plays a very important role, it seems to be the backbone of the whole transport system in Brasil, both local and longdistance buses

In many other countries the buses are only a complement to the railway. 

European countries, China, Russia, India all have well develloped railconnections, but for some reason trains seem to be disadvantaged especially in the Americas.


----------



## Highcliff

another pic about articulated bus low entry in são paulo....








http://www.revistaportaldoonibus.co...age.php?album=147&pid=14172#top_display_media

the same model but a little diferent and newer....








http://www.revistaportaldoonibus.co...age.php?album=147&pid=13621#top_display_media


----------



## Edil Arda

New *Otokar Kent* buses of İstanbul,


----------



## emyrr3096

Edil Arda said:


> New Otokar Kent buses of İstanbul,


Yihaaaa new busses:banana::banana:
How many new bus??


----------



## Edil Arda

Currently there is few brands manufacturing for İETT (municipality's bus corporation)

-Otokar
-Mercedes Benz Türk
-Karsan (Bredamenerinibus)

Also BMC won the bid but they bankrupted so, they won't be able to product buses.

*Otokar *certainly won for 500 buses, they possibly will win the bid for more 250 buses and because of bankrupting of BMC, in the procurement contract, İETT have right to increase the number of buses by %20.
So possibly we will have 900 Otokar Kent 290LF solo. (And this is my favourite bus )

*Mercedes Benz Türk* (Conecto) won the bid for 450 articulated bus and this number will also increase by %20.

*Karsan (Bredamenerinibus)* won the bid for 200 solo CNG buses and 250 diesel articulated bus and possibly this number will also increase by %20.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Here are some of my latest *San Francisco Muni* buses I've taken of late:


----------



## emyrr3096

Edil Arda said:


> Currently there is few brands manufacturing for İETT (municipality's bus corporation)
> 
> -Otokar
> -Mercedes Benz Türk
> -Karsan (Bredamenerinibus)
> 
> Also BMC won the bid but they bankrupted so, they won't be able to product buses.
> 
> Otokar certainly won for 500 buses, they possibly will win the bid for more 250 buses and because of bankrupting of BMC, in the procurement contract, İETT have right to increase the number of buses by %20.
> So possibly we will have 900 Otokar Kent 290LF solo. (And this is my favourite bus )
> 
> Mercedes Benz Türk (Conecto) won the bid for 450 articulated bus and this number will also increase by %20.
> 
> Karsan (Bredamenerinibus) won the bid for 200 solo CNG buses and 250 diesel articulated bus and possibly this number will also increase by %20.


Oww thanks for the info:cheers: and how much total of existing fleets?


----------



## emyrr3096

fieldsofdreams said:


> Here are some of my latest San Francisco Muni buses I've taken of late:


Thanks for the pictureskay: just wondering why they're still running?? Theyre looks pretty old yeah? Have no regeneration?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

emyrr3096 said:


> Thanks for the pictureskay: just wondering why they're still running?? Theyre looks pretty old yeah? Have no regeneration?


What do you mean? Those buses are like 5 to 10 years old, but honestly, many of them look already "weary" and "tired" because many of the same buses are subject to overcrowding pretty often that their appearance look a bit older than usual. On top of that, their maintenance plays a big factor in the appearance: many of them already have gone through several engine repowering already, but it's more of the overloading and frequent use that cause such vehicles to look such.


----------



## emyrr3096

fieldsofdreams said:


> What do you mean? Those buses are like 5 to 10 years old, but honestly, many of them look already "weary" and "tired" because many of the same buses are subject to overcrowding pretty often that their appearance look a bit older than usual. On top of that, their maintenance plays a big factor in the appearance: many of them already have gone through several engine repowering already, but it's more of the overloading and frequent use that cause such vehicles to look such.


Seriously? Sorry to say the bus looks so old than their age:lol:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

emyrr3096 said:


> Seriously? Sorry to say the bus looks so old than their age:lol:


I know and understand, my friend! :lol: I can tell you: many of the same buses are used for 24 hours nonstop because MUNI operates 24 hours a day, everyday, even on holidays! :yes: let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## emyrr3096

fieldsofdreams said:


> I know and understand, my friend! :lol: I can tell you: many of the same buses are used for 24 hours nonstop because MUNI operates 24 hours a day, everyday, even on holidays! :yes: let me know if you have more questions.


24/7?? :nuts::lol: just compare their fleets to the same age busses in europe just too many differents


----------



## fieldsofdreams

emyrr3096 said:


> 24/7?? :nuts::lol: just compare their fleets to the same age busses in europe just too many differents


Mhmm. I can even tell you that several routes here keep the same line numbers used in the daytime for their nighttime trips as well, and all of them operate at least every 30 minutes, if not better! Plus, some of the electric trolleybuses used on one particular line are used 24/7 as well.


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo trolleybus

































































Articulated Buses.








































Common buses


----------



## emyrr3096

fieldsofdreams said:


> Mhmm. I can even tell you that several routes here keep the same line numbers used in the daytime for their nighttime trips as well, and all of them operate at least every 30 minutes, if not better! Plus, some of the electric trolleybuses used on one particular line are used 24/7 as well.


Did u see Utah's city bus? They looks better for mekay:


----------



## emyrr3096

xrtn2 said:


> São Paulo trolleybus


Thanks for the picturekay:


----------



## xrtn2

EDIT


----------



## NordikNerd

About the trolleybuses:

I have been to St Petersburg, Russia many times and they have trolleybuses there. I did observe that at some occasions (especially in the curves) the trolley pole connected to the electrified line fell off, so the trolleybus stopped. The driver had to go out and fix the pole back in to place. Is this a standard procedure in other countries with trolleybuses ? Must be somewhat dangerous with the high voltage.


----------



## Edil Arda

emyrr3096 said:


> Oww thanks for the info:cheers: and how much total of existing fleets?


Now, they've *2737* buses including old Ikarus' and MAN's.
This number will slightly increase.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

NordikNerd said:


> About the trolleybuses:
> 
> I have been to St Petersburg, Russia many times and they have trolleybuses there. I did observe that at some occasions (especially in the curves) the trolley pole connected to the electrified line fell off, so the trolleybus stopped. The driver had to go out and fix the pole back in to place. Is this a standard procedure in other countries with trolleybuses ? Must be somewhat dangerous with the high voltage.


Yes, that is standard practice. Well, drivers are trained on how to reinstall the trolley pole to the electric wires safely, and that they can do it in around a minute or two without being behind on their schedules. I've seen that quite often too here in San Francisco, be it with the regular trolleybuses or the streetcars.


----------



## xrtn2

Next


----------



## zorro28

Awesome thread. Trucks in Pakistan are decorated with beautiful artistic work.


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swwgGtC20Cw


----------



## xrtn2

BRAZIL


----------



## shilpa2014

*Hi*

In India, Karnataka State Road Transport Corporation is giving very good and luxury services to passengers. Volvo buses , city bus, airavata, vajra , Raja hamsa and much more.

_________________
Property in Bangalore


----------



## xrtn2

SÃO PAULO, BRASIL


----------



## xrtn2

SÃO PAULO BRASIL


----------



## xrtn2

Belo Horizonte Brazil


----------



## NordikNerd

*Buses*









*MAN* Bus in an eastgerman small town (the pharmacy is out of business)









*Neoplan *Tourist bus in Sellin, Germany









Small *Renault* Bus, Sellin, Germany









Local* SOLARIS* bus Sellin, Germany









*MAN* Fredrich, Tourist-bus Baabe, Germany









*MB* Hällesta Tourist Bus, Åtvidaberg, Sweden


----------



## Perennial Quest

This is actually a modified Fiat Ducato.



NordikNerd said:


> Small *Renault* Bus, Sellin, Germany


----------



## giangky93

Những năm 90 .. Các xe buýt đã có cửa sổ trượt hiện đại như bây giờ rồi..


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

New Solaris Urbino buses for Rīga, Latvia





































These will replace MB O345 buses from the 90ies


----------



## progressing nicely

*100 years of London busses*

2014 Year of the Bus Cavalcade


----------



## rsrikanth05

Mumbai, India.
cc me


https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:BEST-bus-56-Versova.jpg


----------



## rsrikanth05

A bus operated by the Karnataka State Road Transport Corporation between Bangalore and Coimbatore cities.
cc me.
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:KSRTC-Airavat-Club-Class-Volvo-B9R.jpg


----------



## rsrikanth05

Abu Dhabi.
cc Ranged Enigma.
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Abu_Dhabi_Bus_56.JPG


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Vranje,Serbia
This type of bus i am using when i go to school:
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Edil Arda

a bus with garden,








İstanbul.


----------



## NordikNerd

Some BUSGLOBE photos from Reykjavik in 1989.









Buses in Reykjavik, early 1960's


----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand:*


Interact by wactonbus, on Flickr


Perfect Fitz? by wactonbus, on Flickr


Going Home Time by wactonbus, on Flickr


Long Time Coming by wactonbus, on Flickr


Moving Right A-long........ by wactonbus, on Flickr


Naked Javelin by wactonbus, on Flickr


Missing Link? by wactonbus, on Flickr


SKY2R1 by wactonbus, on Flickr


CharteRED by wactonbus, on Flickr


Zhong Tag by wactonbus, on Flickr


Don's by wactonbus, on Flickr


Brazilian Blend by wactonbus, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiGuy

*More:*


Kiwi Experience by wactonbus, on Flickr


New Newmans? by wactonbus, on Flickr


Cairns Express by wactonbus, on Flickr


Menagerie by wactonbus, on Flickr


Feeling Like A New MAN? by wactonbus, on Flickr


Majestic Mercedes by wactonbus, on Flickr


Best By FAR? by wactonbus, on Flickr


Fairlie Quiet Day by wactonbus, on Flickr


Travellin' By Javelin by wactonbus, on Flickr


Reach Coach by wactonbus, on Flickr


Classmaster by wactonbus, on Flickr


Ritchies 255 by wactonbus, on Flickr


Kings Arthur by wactonbus, on Flickr


Hino Melpha by wactonbus, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


108312 por gusz.c, no Flickr


108195 por gusz.c, no Flickr


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

A very bumpy ride on the cobbled streets of Rīga, Latvia for the passengers as they have to use a replacement bus during tram track repairs. Mercedes-Benz O530 number 72743 today on temporary route 5T.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Here I come again... with new images!

From *San Francisco Muni*, some bus lines that are based out of the *Woods Bus Yard*, Muni's largest.


DSC05525 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05542 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06668 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06742 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06741 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06734 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05787 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05534 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05488 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06520 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand:*


Cheltenham? by wactonbus, on Flickr


Little MAN You've Had A Busy Day by wactonbus, on Flickr


Atomic Power by wactonbus, on Flickr


Chan Brothers by wactonbus, on Flickr


Tourliner by wactonbus, on Flickr


That's The Way To See New Zealand? by wactonbus, on Flickr


Fitzpatrick by wactonbus, on Flickr


Contiki by wactonbus, on Flickr


Coach Design by wactonbus, on Flickr


Intercity Scania by wactonbus, on Flickr


Collette by wactonbus, on Flickr


Johnstons 1268 by wactonbus, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

this is the weirdest bus I've ever seen in this thread,


>


----------



## KiwiGuy

*Christchurch, New Zealand:*


From Thames To Avon by wactonbus, on Flickr


Changing His Spots by wactonbus, on Flickr


Hei Hei, Where's The MAN Keys...? by wactonbus, on Flickr


Swedes In The Garden City by wactonbus, on Flickr


Three-legged MAN by wactonbus, on Flickr


RedBus SchoolBus by wactonbus, on Flickr


By B-Blue Bus To Belfast by wactonbus, on Flickr


Selwyn Star by wactonbus, on Flickr


Headless Cat by wactonbus, on Flickr


MG Metro by wactonbus, on Flickr


----------



## Xicano

*MEXICO*


----------



## Xicano

*Mexico City*


----------



## vinnnie

Xicano said:


> *MEXICO*


That isn't Mexico, *this* is Mexico:


----------



## Xicano

vinnnie said:


> That isn't Mexico, *this* is Mexico:


are you going to troll on my posts?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Stop fighting, you two. Xicano shows a bus picture from Mexico... just make sure you indicate where that bus picture is from in Mexico so that you won't start a fight with someone else, okay?


----------



## Nikkodemo

Nice thread, coming soon a lot of pictures of mexican buses in several cities.

I'll start with this in Mexico City:



olimpic1076 said:


> Patio de Estacionamiento del CEDABus en las Inmediaciones de la Central de Abasto.


----------



## NordikNerd

*City Bus Reykjavik, Iceland*


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Are you from Iceland ?


----------



## xrtn2

Great pictures


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Old brazilian school bus


Ford B-12000 por VM7 (Victor)™, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Ford B-12000 por VM7 (Victor)™, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


















onibusbrasil








onibusbrasil








onibusbrasil








onibusbrasil








onibusbrasil








onibusbrasil








onibusbrasil








onibusbrasil








onibusbrasil


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


HA606 by Herlon N. Costa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More buses of Chile*


Talca, Paris & Londres.- by »||Buses-de-chile||« E. Navarrete, on Flickr


Tur-Bus.- by BRIGHTs // Juan Donoso Campos, on Flickr


Pullman Eme Bus.- by BRIGHTs // Juan Donoso Campos, on Flickr


Condor.- by BRIGHTs // Juan Donoso Campos, on Flickr


Talca Paris & Londres || Fue Novedad.- by BRIGHTs // Juan Donoso Campos, on Flickr


----------



## Penumbra.

it's true that in Europe that kind of buses (double-decker) are banned?


----------



## SRC_100

^^
It isn`t.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Vintage buses Stockholm, Sweden*









*August 1962*









*April 1964*









*1976*


----------



## rsrikanth05

THis pic is actually 5yrs old now.
A BEST Cerita/Kinglong in Mumbai

cc me.


----------



## Olimack

*Colombia*

Some buses of Colombia














































Pics by http://www.autobusesdecolombia.com/ ^^

Coming soon pics of urban buses in Bogotá, Colombia


----------



## Perennial Quest

Very nice busses you have there! kay:
A part from Marcopolo, what are the brands of the others?


----------



## Olimack

*Buses in Colombia*



Perennial Quest said:


> Very nice busses you have there! kay:
> A part from Marcopolo, what are the brands of the others?


Thanks!!
These buses are made and designed in Colombia.

The first picture of my previous post: "Busscar de Colombia S.A." 




















The third pic: "JGB"




















The 5th picture: "AGA"


















Thanks again to the workgroup Autobuses de Colombia ^^


----------



## Perennial Quest

Olimack said:


> Thanks!!
> These buses are made and designed in Colombia.
> 
> The first picture of my previous post: "Busscar de Colombia S.A."
> 
> The third pic: "JGB"
> 
> The 5th picture: "AGA"
> 
> Thanks again to the workgroup Autobuses de Colombia ^^


Thank you for the info. kay:


----------



## rsrikanth05

Mumbai, Circa 2008

Not so unusual site! An AC BEST of Mulund Depot runs southwards on BRTS-1 at Lalbaug by O..P.., on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

Trolleybus in Malatya, TR,



























https://www.facebook.com/MalatyaBuyuksehirBelediyesiMotas/photos_stream


----------



## NordikNerd

*Local bus 301 - Motala Sweden*


----------



## Olimack

*Urban buses in Bogotá, Colombia SITP/Transmilenio*

SITP
Hibryd bus








Pic by AUNSS (Facebook)










Hibryd bus (left) Vs. normal bus








Pic by AUNSS (Facebook)

Hibryd buses 

















Pic by AUNSS (Facebook)









Pic by AUNSS (Facebook)


----------



## Edil Arda

Kent DG,


















https://www.otokar.com.tr/tr-tr/urunler/Sayfalar/kent-dg.aspx


----------



## rsrikanth05

^^Gorgeous. Where is the engine placed in the Otokar?


----------



## poinc

Trieste, Italy









Source










Source


----------



## Edil Arda

rsrikanth05 said:


> ^^Gorgeous. Where is the engine placed in the Otokar?


left back, positioned upright.

Auif 118 Irunbus - Otokar Kent (2) by antrbk, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^ :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

In the next page i will post some other pictures kay:


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil São Paulo


----------



## xrtn2

BELO HORIZONTE - BRAZIL


----------



## NordikNerd

>


It seems like in Brazil the lack of rail has given buses an outstanding position among other road vehicles. 
The buses play an important role, so they have separate lanes, the bus station above looks huge, like a railway station. 









Local bus - Linköping, Sweden









Local bus - Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## golosa

Tyumen, Russia:

Municipal buses are mostly russian LiAZ (older) and belarusian MAZ (newer)

MAZ 206:









MAZ 103









MAZ 105









MAZ 205









LiAZ 5293









Private busses are more diverse. They are mostly used buses imported from other countries or regions:

Ferrari bus :nuts: (actually NefAZ 5299)









old MAN SL200 (imported from Germany)









old Mercedes 0305 (imported from Germany)









Mercedes 0405









Daewoo BS106 (probably imported from South Korea)









Hyundai AeroCity 540 (probably imported from South Korea)









all photos are from http://fotobus.msk.ru/


----------



## NordikNerd

>


This bus must be from Berlin ? Right. Looks like you have several german imported buses there.


----------



## NordikNerd

*MAN Local citybus, Linköping*









*Bus 540 countryside bus*









*Old bus*


----------



## xrtn2

NordikNerd said:


> It seems like in Brazil the lack of rail has given buses an outstanding position among other road vehicles.
> The buses play an important role, so they have separate lanes, the bus station above looks huge, like a railway station.


There are some BRT here in Brazil

*Rio de Janeiro*


Corredor TransOeste - BRT Rio de Janeiro by EMBARQ Brasil, on Flickr


Corredor TransCarioca - BRT Rio de Janeiro by EMBARQ Brasil, on Flickr


Corredor TransCarioca - BRT Rio de Janeiro by EMBARQ Brasil, on Flickr


Corredor TransCarioca - BRT Rio de Janeiro by EMBARQ Brasil, on Flickr


Corredor TransCarioca - BRT Rio de Janeiro by EMBARQ Brasil, on Flickr


Corredor TransCarioca - BRT Rio de Janeiro by EMBARQ Brasil, on Flickr


*Belo Horizonte*


MOVE BH – Antônio Carlos by EMBARQ Brasil, on Flickr


MOVE BH – Antônio Carlos by EMBARQ Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## rsrikanth05

Bombay:
Image cc me










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Buses-at-Agarkar-Chowk.jpg


----------



## NordikNerd

*Blåklintsbuss* Charter bus









*Bankekinds buss* Charter bus


----------



## metrogogo

*Birmingham England*

New Bus for Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Introducing Bronwynn a New Bus for Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

New Bus for Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Introducing Bronwynn a New Bus for Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Here's a uniquely-painted Orion V bus with *Golden Gate Transit* that serves the North Bay (Marin and Sonoma Counties) of the San Francisco Bay Area... called the "Whale Bus" (the name of the whale is Humphrey), it was hand painted by George Sumner, a Marin County painter.


DSC09680 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
More information here


----------



## mrsmartman

*China Motor Bus Co. Ltd.*









China Motor Bus / CMB 1962 Leyland Titan PD3/5 / Northern Counties PD503 , BH 3758 converted with Guy Arab MkV running units, on route 2, new as Southdown 941, 6941 CD with original PD516 , BJ 341 new as 921 , 6921 CD. by EastBeach68, on Flickr









China Motor Bus CMB Guy Arab IV / Metal Sections AD 4504, converted to bullion van, and with 6LW engine fitted, requiring a longer bonnet, so carrying an exposed Guy radiator in front of its 'tin front', next to a withdrawn Scania-MCW Metropolitan at Chai by EastBeach68, on Flickr









China Motor Bus / CMB 1967 Guy Arab MkV / Wong Chow MkII (original body) LX60 , AH 4053 on route 2 at Shau Ki Wan bus station by EastBeach68, on Flickr









China Motor Bus / CMB 1971 Guy Arab MkV / Metal Sections (original body) M42 , AH 4135 on route 14 - this would have had a J-suffix registration if new in the UK by EastBeach68, on Flickr









China Motor Bus CMB 1966 Guy Arab V / Metal Sections (1973 rebuild from single-decker) LS18 , AH 4013 on route 14 at Stanley by EastBeach68, on Flickr

Annual Report 2014


----------



## NordikNerd

*Buses at Nyköpingsbro, Sweden*


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil*


11406 Sampaio DSC_0708 by busManíaCo, on Flickr


Carris 9000 Marcopolo Viale BRT by busManíaCo, on Flickr


Marcopolo Paradiso G7 1800 Double-Decker Volvo B450R by Marcos A.Lisboa, on Flickr


7 2546 2 Campo Belo DSCN7331 by busManíaCo, on Flickr


7 2546 1 Campo Belo DSCN7327 by busManíaCo, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman

*The Kowloon Motor Bus Co. (1933) Ltd*









Kowloon Motor Kowloon Motor Bus / KMB Daimlers at dusk - 1972 CVG6LX/34 / Metal Sections D438 , AD 7344 on route 5K at Kowloon Station - 3 years newer than the newest UK (1969) CVG6s (in UK, this would have had a K- or L-suffix registration) by EastBeach68, on Flickr


----------



## link_road_17/7

Milton Keynes, UK:









busandcoachbuyer.com









http://www.oxford-chiltern-bus-page.co.uk/









http://www.oxford-chiltern-bus-page.co.uk/ Adam Green









http://www.oxford-chiltern-bus-page.co.uk/ Adam Green



Stagecoach Gold Enviro 400 KX61DKY 15741 in Milton Keynes on the X4 to Peterborough, 05/04/2014. by MK_Tom Transport Photography, on Flickr


Stagecoach Midlands 28623 KX12ALO Midsummer Boulevard, Milton Keynes on X7 (1024x768) by dearingbuspix, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*Local bus No 1*









*Local bus, not in service*


----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers:


----------



## JorgeAguilar

my city uses the old us schoo buses


----------



## xrtn2

^^ please show us


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje, Macedonia

The doubledecker and the LAZ bus (the second photo) are part of the city's public transport, while the other five buses are part of the private companies that also operate as part of the city's transport

Yutong ZK 6116 HGS Citymaster by Kim L, on Flickr

LAZ A183 by Kim L, on Flickr

MAN by Kim L, on Flickr

Iveco by Kim L, on Flickr

Sanos by Kim L, on Flickr

Mercedes Citaro I by Kim L, on Flickr

DAF Berkhof by Kim L, on Flickr

for more photos from Skopje and Bitola, please visit this link on flickr.com


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo Brazil


----------



## mrsmartman

*Ngan Shing-kwan CBE (1903–2001) - The Founder of China Motor Bus Co. Ltd.*


----------



## harryclinton

There are many buses who are very comfortable and pictures which you posted is of different types of buses like double decor and multipurpose buses.


----------



## Cloudship

mrsmartman said:


>


The Vengabus is coming!
And everybody's jumping
New York to San Francisco
An Intercity Disco!


----------



## Daniel77

Hay unos mejores que otros, pero todos nos llevan a nuestro destino!


----------



## NordikNerd

*Setra Tourist Bus-Binz, Germany*









*Bus 20 to Göhren*


----------



## jyvation

*Skopje double-decker*


----------



## SounderBruce

I took a tour aboard some historic trolleybuses preserved by the Metro Employees Historic Vehicle Association. $5 a pop, 4 hours along Seattle's extensive trolleywire network (with a lunch break at the Ballard Locks). Well worth the trip.

The next trolley tour is in September, but there are historic diesel bus tours coming up this month. Check out MEHVA's website for more details.


Panorama of MEHVA trolleybuses by SounderBruce, on Flickr


75 years of trackless trolleys in Seattle by SounderBruce, on Flickr


MEHVA 1005 crossing Rizal Bridge by SounderBruce, on Flickr


MEHVA 643 on Broadway by SounderBruce, on Flickr


MEHVA trolleybuses in Pioneer Square by SounderBruce, on Flickr


MEHVA trolleybuses in Ballard by SounderBruce, on Flickr


MEHVA 1008 interior by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

American schoolbus in Binz, Germany.


----------



## Edil Arda

Some buses in İstanbul have USB ports for charging and also wifi.


----------



## DEsl

Edil Arda said:


> Some buses in İstanbul have USB ports for charging and also wifi.


Do they have added costs


----------



## Edil Arda

nope.
a better photo BTW,









some of those buses also have bicycle carrier,









+
A bus with garden onto it,


----------



## NordikNerd

A Silja Line ferry bus bound for Göteborg has arrived at Linköping express bus terminal


----------



## Edil Arda

another nostalgic bus hit the roads of İstanbul,








(a Scania Vabis which converted to a bus during WW2 years)

With previous ones,









http://www.iett.gov.tr/tr/main/news/bir-nostaljik-otobus-daha-iett-ile-1940lara-g/1961


----------



## xrtn2

Great pictures :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

i'll post some pictures from brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil

Comil Invictus


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil *









transurc


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

São paulo Brazil


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For my Thanksgiving treat... buses from Oakland on AC Transit:


IMG_3912 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_3907 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_3903 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_3904 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_3938 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_3953 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_3936 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_3973 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_3987 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_3966 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Edil Arda

Temsa Avenue,
Eshot Temsa 13-116.35 DB 4204 -Izmir, Turkey by David Burrell, on Flickr

Otokar Kent,
Best Bus Ever: Otokar Kent by ardac, on Flickr

Anadolu Isuzu Citiport,
_MG_2568 by suigintou13, on Flickr


Bonus,









http://www.iett.gov.tr/tr/main/news/iettnin-nostaljik-otobusleri-30-agustos-zafer/1964


----------



## JonasPalmaL

*Venezuela*


----------



## Zaz965

by Skopje from Macedonia 
interesting position 


Skopje/Скопје;117944486 said:


>


----------



## xrtn2

RIO DE JANEIRO





































Rio de Janeiro - Brasil


----------



## xrtn2

BRASILIA - Brasil


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo - Brazil


----------



## tagrwdegjkn

These are good buses. this is really nice buses showing pictures.


----------



## xrtn2

Belo Horizonte - Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Curitiba, Brazil


----------



## SounderBruce

Sound Transit, the regional transit system in the Seattle metropolitan area, has debuted their first of five double-decker buses. While Community Transit has been running double-deckers (branded as the "Double Tall" after the Starbucks cup size) for several years now, including a new fleet that went into service in October, these will be used on all-day freeway routes and not just rush hour/peak-only runs. Midday double-deckers!

Model: Alexander Dennis Enviro500 MMC
Manufactured: Indiana
Height: 13 feet, 6 inches
Length: 42 feet
Cost per unit: $972,000 (Source)
Capacity: 82 seated
Operator: Community Transit / First Transit
Routes: 510, 511, 512 (Everett-Lynnwood-Seattle via Interstate 5)
Replacing: 1999 New Flyer D60LFs (4 remaining), 2000 New Flyer D60LF

*Display at Union Station*

The day before its official first day of service, 91501 was on display at Sound Transit's headquarters (Union Station, a preserved train station next to the intermodal rail hub).


ST 91501 on display at Union Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr


ST 91501C driver's seat by SounderBruce, on Flickr


ST 91501C lower deck seating by SounderBruce, on Flickr


ST 91501 upper deck interior by SounderBruce, on Flickr


ST 91501 upper deck interior by SounderBruce, on Flickr


ST 91501 on display at Union Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr


2015 debuts: new trolleybus, new streetcar, new double-decker by SounderBruce, on Flickr


ST 91501 on display at Union Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*Downtown Streets*

Leaving Union Station, I chased down the bus while atop an in-service double decker. Thanks to how clogged Seattle's streets get at rush hour, I was able to beat the bus on foot all the way up Howell Street to the freeway entrance.


ADL Enviro500s in Seattle by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Olive Way bus lane violators at rush hour by SounderBruce, on Flickr


IMG_8228 by SounderBruce, on Flickr


ADL Enviro500s in Downtown Seattle by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*Inaugural Run*

On route 510, Everett-Seattle, at 7 am. I only rode for two stops to stay within Everett (since it is a non-stop express to Seattle) and people generally liked the buses and were quite used to seeing other double-deckers around.


ST 91501 at Everett Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr


ST 91501 interior by SounderBruce, on Flickr


ST 91501 at South Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


ST 91501 at South Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Thanks for submitting very nice bus pictures... thanks God finally something different than brazilian buses :lol:
What`s more, seems that US are also able to produce nice buses


----------



## xrtn2

^^ 

Brazil coach buses


----------



## SounderBruce

More Seattle buses, this time with a newest generation of electric trolleybuses that debuted in August.

*Statistics*
Model: New Flyer XT40
Fleet Numbers: 4300 to 4409 (quantity: 110)
Operator: King County Metro
Routes: 1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 10, 12, 13, 14, 36, 43, 44, 47, 49, 70
Debuted: August 19, 2015
Cost per unit: $800,000 ($186 million for entire fleet)
Replacing: 2001-2002 Gillig Phantom trolleys
Features: Low-floor layout, touch-activated back door, air conditioning, electric battery able to go off-wire for 3 miles

To be joined by new XT60s (60-foot articulated trolleybuses) sometime soon.

Read more about the 70-mile trolleybus network in Seattle here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolleybuses_in_Seattle

2nd largest trolleybus system in North America (after San Francisco). Debuted in 1940 to replace streetcars, retained because of their performance on Seattle's many hills.

*Exterior Pictures*


KCM 4318 in Downtown Seattle by SounderBruce, on Flickr


KCM 4317 in Chinatown by SounderBruce, on Flickr


KCM 4317 on the Rizal Bridge by SounderBruce, on Flickr


KCM 4321 in Downtown Seattle by SounderBruce, on Flickr


KCM 4321 front by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Trolleybuses on 3rd Avenue by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*Interior Photos*


KCM 4324 interior by SounderBruce, on Flickr


KCM 4324 touch-activated back door by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*Airport Bus*


----------



## mrsmartman

SounderBruce said:


> Sound Transit, the regional transit system in the Seattle metropolitan area, has debuted their first of five double-decker buses. While Community Transit has been running double-deckers (branded as the "Double Tall" after the Starbucks cup size) for several years now, including a new fleet that went into service in October, these will be used on all-day freeway routes and not just rush hour/peak-only runs. Midday double-deckers!
> 
> Model: Alexander Dennis Enviro500 MMC
> Manufactured: Indiana
> Height: 13 feet, 6 inches
> Length: 42 feet
> Cost per unit: $972,000 (Source)
> Capacity: 82 seated
> Operator: Community Transit / First Transit
> Routes: 510, 511, 512 (Everett-Lynnwood-Seattle via Interstate 5)
> Replacing: 1999 New Flyer D60LFs (4 remaining), 2000 New Flyer D60LF
> 
> *Display at Union Station*
> 
> The day before its official first day of service, 91501 was on display at Sound Transit's headquarters (Union Station, a preserved train station next to the intermodal rail hub).
> 
> 
> ST 91501 on display at Union Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ST 91501C driver's seat by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ST 91501C lower deck seating by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ST 91501 upper deck interior by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ST 91501 upper deck interior by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ST 91501 on display at Union Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2015 debuts: new trolleybus, new streetcar, new double-decker by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ST 91501 on display at Union Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> *Downtown Streets*
> 
> Leaving Union Station, I chased down the bus while atop an in-service double decker. Thanks to how clogged Seattle's streets get at rush hour, I was able to beat the bus on foot all the way up Howell Street to the freeway entrance.
> 
> 
> ADL Enviro500s in Seattle by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Olive Way bus lane violators at rush hour by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8228 by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ADL Enviro500s in Downtown Seattle by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> *Inaugural Run*
> 
> On route 510, Everett-Seattle, at 7 am. I only rode for two stops to stay within Everett (since it is a non-stop express to Seattle) and people generally liked the buses and were quite used to seeing other double-deckers around.
> 
> 
> ST 91501 at Everett Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ST 91501 interior by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ST 91501 at South Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ST 91501 at South Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Do people prefer articulate or double decker? Do they prefer upper deck or lower deck?


----------



## SounderBruce

mrsmartman said:


> Do people prefer articulate or double decker? Do they prefer upper deck or lower deck?


The double-deckers are very popular with commuters, who opt to pay the higher fare (compared to another agency's similar service to downtown) and come out in droves.

The agency itself has proclaimed its preference for them and plans to convert as much of the commuter fleet as possible to them in the next few replacement cycles.


----------



## m1705

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo buses


4 1515 by #Amorim, no Flickr


4 1507 by #Amorim, no Flickr


4 1808 by #Amorim, no Flickr


4 1598 by #Amorim, no Flickr


8 2006 by #Amorim, no Flickr


7 2237 by #Amorim, no Flickr


7 2661 by #Amorim, no Flickr


Ambiental Transportes Urbanos 4 1013 - Caio Millennium IV Mercedes-Benz O-500U BlueTec 5 by Wesley Araujo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Intercity buses in Brazil


2611 by Guilherme Alisson, no Flickr


3539 by Guilherme Alisson, no Flickr


5215 (2) by Guilherme Alisson, no Flickr


2500 by Guilherme Alisson, no Flickr

[
451 by Guilherme Alisson, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Intercity in Brazil



15506 by #Amorim, no Flickr


461392 by #Amorim, no Flickr


7401 by #Amorim, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Intercity in Brazil


11160 by #Amorim, no Flickr


41685 by #Amorim, no Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

'Golden Dragon' Double-Decker - *Mauritius*


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo buses


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## Vicvin86

http://youtu.be/ekzLlO8jvj0


----------



## xrtn2

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Vicvin86

http://youtu.be/UkjW88NacYU


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Lately, I've experimented staying at certain locations for a short time (30 minutes)... here are what I got staying for half an hour at:

*12th Street/Oakland City Center BART*


IMG_20170520_214130_845 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Sunnyvale Caltrain*


IMG_20170511_211614_864 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil intercity bus


Viação Águia Branca 50060 - Marcopolo Paradiso G7 1800DD MBB O-500RSDD BlueTec 5 by Wesley Araujo, no Flickr


Auto Viação 1001 RJ 108.475 - Marcopolo Paradiso G7 1800DD Scania K440IB by Wesley Araujo, no Flickr


Auto Viação Catarinense 3536 - Marcopolo Paradiso G7 1800DD Scania K440IB by Wesley Araujo, no Flickr


Real Expresso 11603 - Marcopolo Paradiso G7 1800DD Mercedes Benz O-500RSD BlueTec 5 by Wesley Araujo, no Flickr


----------



## Davidyoung07

@CheeseTree thanks for the picture. amazing wooden bus photo.


----------



## 1ºBoaz

arrive yesterday for Classic Tourist Tours in Madeira


----------



## 1ºBoaz

arrive Monday

New

Atomic Midi - MAN D08 250hp de 35 seats


















(Miguel Nunes)


----------



## NordikNerd

Bus in Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Usman ali

*Intercity buses in Pakistan*


----------



## NordikNerd

*International tourist buses in Stockholm, Sweden*

To travel with bus long distance seems to become more popular, maybe the bus companies can take market shares from the airline industry ?:baeh3:










*Globus Bus Company at the central station. The driver is cleaning the windows.*








*Пасажирські перевезення украіні та за кордон-Ukraine Tourist Bus*







[/url]
*Polonus- Bus with wifi*








*Touristbus from Slovakia*








*MAN -Bus all the way from Hungary.*








*Wiesingers Premium Reisen*








*Trafalgar-Tourist Bus from Moscow*








*Volvo Tourist bus from Italy*


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Interesting...
I suppose this is examples of round trip, so they visit many places. That`s why they arrive with buses instead of with planes.

Btw, I do remember my trip in Norway and Sweden few years ago. I took train from Oslo to Karlstad. It was fine. But in way back I took bus and this time the journey was more interesting because I saw more through the window... I mean landscape, villages, cities etc.


----------



## xrtn2

Great pictures from Pakistan kay:


----------



## NordikNerd

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> Interesting...
> I suppose this is examples of round trip, so they visit many places. That`s why they arrive with buses instead of with planes.
> 
> Btw, I do remember my trip in Norway and Sweden few years ago. I took train from Oslo to Karlstad. It was fine. But in way back I took bus and this time the journey was more interesting because I saw more through the window... I mean landscape, villages, cities etc.


Yes. Tour companies in Russia and the Baltics provide trips to Scandinavia where you visit all 4 nordic capitals. I think it's mostly retired couples who go on such a trip, they want an all inclusive trip with a guide, they also have the time it takes and maybe they cant fly due to medical reasons or they are afraid of flying. Long distance buses are also more in demand since many international night trains canceled due to cheaper flights. Some people don't like to fly eventhough pilots try to convince them that flying is safe.

Besides charter there is Flixbus. They have long direct international services like Berlin-Paris and Paris-Lisbon.


----------



## xrtn2

*60 new electric buses for São Paulo, brazil*

Battery BYD chinese and CAIO bus Brazil made in Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

* BYD electric buses factory in Brazil*


----------



## Sherjee278

*Pakistan*

Daewoo Express got 40 new Golden Dragon Buses, branded as Daewoo Dragon.


----------



## Sherjee278

*Pakistan*


Sunlong Buses bought by many Pakistani Operators. 1st batch arrived at Port.


----------



## lawdefender

*CRRC releasing the world's first 12 meters intelligent driving bus *

http://www.chinanews.com/ny/2017/07-18/8281155.shtml



July 18, CRRC released the world's first 12 meters intelligent driving bus in Hunan Zhuzhou open road test, and automatically completed the traction, steering, lane and other actions, the highest speed to reach 40 kilometers per hour.


The autopilot bus relies on artificial intelligence, visual computing, radar, monitoring devices and global positioning system co-operation, so that the computer can be without any human active operation, automatic and safe operation of motor vehicles. During the driving process, the steering wheel automatically turn left and right, slightly adjust the direction of travel. In front of the face of mobile vehicles, the new energy vehicles will change overtaking and re-channel; encountered obstacles or people, the bus automatically slow down parking.

The bus has a total of eight sensors, including cameras, laser radar, millimeter-wave radar, ultrasonic radar, high-precision combination of inertial navigation, etc., used to identify the surrounding vehicles, pedestrians and other obstacles. The radar can detect obstacles within 200 meters of the front. Front monocular camera, can identify the front pedestrians, traffic lights and vehicle types. High-precision combination of inertial navigation positioning system, to achieve a centimeter-level high-precision positioning.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Flixbus the Ryanair of Bus Travel ?*










Flixbus is an international long distance bus company which is operating in several countries. This year the family company Abildskou A / S entered into a partnership in Denmark with the German bus giant Flixbus, but many customers are disturbed by the company and the way they run it.

The critisism from customers is mainly about.

*Customer service
*Amounts raised several times
*Poor options for reimbursement of money.

In an attempt to get a refund for tickets, a customer spent an hour on getting through to an employee who could not help her. After being sent around the system a couple of times, the message sounded that she would send an email if she wanted her money back - plus that she had to transfer 15 euros in fee. 

A quick glance at Trustpilot shows that Flixbus since its danish entry has scored 2.5 stars out of 10 possible - 76 percent of the total 37 reviewers have given the bus company a bad review, while only 11 percent call their experience for 'excellent'.

One of the customers has given Flixbus bottom marks on Trustpilot. After a long battle with the bus company's customer service, he has more or less given up on getting his 40 euros back, the money he overpaid in connection with a double booking to Germany. 

The double booking occurred when the customer wanted to buy a ticket for the first time, but received an error message on the Flixbus website.

Then he retrieved their app, where the order went well. It was only when he came home that he could find that the amount had been deducted twice from his account. Flixbus' treatment of the case means that he has traveled in their buses for the last time.


----------



## Zaz965

Cuba :troll::troll:


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil
*

14300 by #Amorim, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo Brasil


----------



## Zaz965

by djole13


djole13 said:


> *Stadtteil Innere Vorstadt, Dresden, Saxony, Germany*
> 
> Dresden Alemania by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## Sherjee278

*Daewoo Express, Pakistan*

Left to Right. Daewoo BH120F, 2 Daewoo Dragons, Daewoo BX212 being used as Premium Plus.









*
Daewoo Dragon and Regular Daewoo BH116's.*










Here's the best. From Right. Daewoo Dragon, Volvo B11R, Daewoo BH120F, Daewoo Dragon, Daewoo BH116.











Daewoo Dragons are made by Golden Dragon China, model XML6139JR.


----------



## AbdurrehmanKhan

ZUM bus "BRT" in Brampton Ontario Canada.

























Zum bus station


----------



## xrtn2

A "cuban" bus in Brazil some years ago 

Mercedes Benz L312 by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Time of Double Decker Buses in Indonesia now  Agra Mas, Mercedes-Benz OC500RF 2542 :










_by Love_Alisa_

The Great Intercity Executive Bus...Po.Putera Mulya Solo-Jakarta :

































_by dihatimu_


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo buses


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo buses


----------



## xrtn2

Brasilia, Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Niterói, Brasil


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo, city buses, Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Curitiba, Brazil


----------



## BenjaminBern

Bern City Bus

Hybrid powered


----------



## xrtn2

Coach buses in Brazil


----------



## Love_Alisa

From Indonesia:

Putera Mulya




Agra Mas


----------



## xrtn2

Coach buses in Brazil - Part ll


----------



## xrtn2

City: Brasilia, Country: Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Coach buses in Brazil - Part lll


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo - Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Santos, Brazil


----------



## SRC_100

Looks like the only buses existing in Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Belo Horizonte, Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil Coach


----------



## NordikNerd

*Buses in Linköping*





































Buses i Linköping. Photos taken September 21-26th


----------



## RokasLT

*LITHUANIA*
*Vilnius*


----------



## RokasLT

*Kaunas*


----------



## RokasLT

*Šiauliai*


----------



## RokasLT

*Klaipėda*


----------



## NordikNerd

RokasLT said:


> *LITHUANIA*
> *Vilnius*










[/url]
MAN-The same type of bus in my city.


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## NordikNerd

Flixbus with unknown destination. Photo taken this morning.


----------



## pram_semarang

*SEMARANG,INDONESIA*



castle_92 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/johansurya/


----------



## xrtn2

Niteroi Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Porto Alegre - Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Anapolis - Brazil


----------



## akif90

*SKS Model D3 for Aeroline, KL- Penang route*


----------



## xrtn2

^^ kay:


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

City of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil


----------



## Vicvin86

https://youtu.be/Ny5oqRLiPmo


----------



## NordikNerd

*Buses in Norrköping*









*Södertull, local buses*









*Regional Express-bus *









*Bus 601 bound for Göteborg at the central bus terminal*








*Long distance buses at the central bus terminal*


----------



## buenosaireseze

*Buenos Aires*


----------



## Vicvin86

http://youtu.be/_g9eMdeZTB8


----------



## Kpc21

Autosan H9-21:






Manufactured 1973-2006. The king of Polish roads. Still quite frequent (although met more and more rarely) on many extra-urban bus routes.


----------



## golosa

First elecrobus in airport of Tyumen, Russia. It's in test run now. 


reapers said:


> Вчера электробус прибыл в аэропорт на обкатку


the bus model is LiAZ 6274


----------



## NordikNerd

*Buses in Tranås*









Scania bus at the bus station in Tranås, Sweden









Setra bus, photo taken yesterday.


----------



## Usman ali

*Buses in Pakistan*


----------



## NordikNerd

*MAN Lion's City MANIA*






A Bus-Film I filmed today in my home town. Tomorrow is Christmas and we had +8 C today.


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo city, Brazil



7 2257 - Viação Campo Belo (SP) by Guilherme Estevan, no Flickr


7 2187 Viação Campo Belo by Cosme busManíaCo, no Flickr


4 8725 DSC_0209 by Cosme busManíaCo, no Flickr


3 1042 DSC_0224 by Cosme busManíaCo, no Flickr


7 2189 Viação Campo Belo by Cosme busManíaCo, no Flickr


BENFICA BBTT 5883 - Comil Svelto BRT Volvo B290RLE by Willian Sousa (WS Photobus), no Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me yesterday 

RATP Selwyns BG61SXM seen on Sharston Road, Manchester (UK) after leaving their depot to pick up afternoon school work 

Selwyns BG61SXM by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Stagecoach Manchester MX58HCJ seen crossing Sharston Bridge, Manchester (UK) on service X5 to Stockport 

Stagecoach Manchester MX58HCJ by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

RATP Selwyns YN11AYC seen crossing Sharston Bridge, Manchester (UK) after leaving their depot for afternoon school run work 

RATP Selwyns YN11AYC by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Airport Parking Hotels (APH) YJ67GBZ seen on Sharston Road, Manchester (UK) seen heading to Manchester Airport (MAN) 

APH Sharston YJ67GBZ by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Stagecoach Manchester Hybrid MX10MVY seen on Sharston Road, Manchester (UK) on service 43 to Manchester Airport (MAN) 

Stagecoach Manchester MX10MVY by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Rotala Diamond Bus North West MX58ACF seen approaching Sharston Roundabout, Manchester (UK) on service 278 to Manchester, Albert Square 

Diamond Bus North West MX58ACF by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo Trolleybus


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from the 21st March 2018

Megabus.com (Stagecoach Western) YJ66FFS leaving Manchester Airport on Megabus M11 to London Victoria coach station 


High Peak Bus Company FN04HSL seen leaving Manchester Airport on Skyline 199 to Buxton via Stockport 


Transdev Red Express X6VTD seen loading up on Chorlton Street Manchester on X41 to Blackburn 


Transdev CityZap ML05ZAP seen departing from stand at Chorlton Street, Manchester on Zap to Leeds 


First Manchester SN13CLO seen loading up on Oldham Street, Manchester on service 81 to Moston, Gardeners Arms 


Stagecoach Manchester SN17MKK seen on Church Street, Manchester on service 112 from Middleton 


Arriva North West DK55FXB seen turning onto Withy Grove, Manchester on service 10 from Brookhouse 


Transport for Greater Manchester owned, Stagecoach Manchester operated YJ11ENP Hybrid bus seen turning onto Withy Grove on service 96 from Simister


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me today. 

Stagecoach Manchester MX08GPO seen in Glossop Town Centre on service 236 from Ashton-under-Lyne 



Arriva North West MX61AVB seen on Hollyhedge Road, Wythenshawe on a diverted service 19 to Altrincham Interchange


----------



## hkskyline

Doha, Qatar


----------



## xrtn2

Brazilian cities 

São Paulo




































* region metropolitana



























Brasilia






















































Niteroi




































Canoas




























Anapólis




































Curitiba


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me yesterday 

An APH Optare Metrocity seen on Sharston Road returning from Manchester Airport 



A Stagecoach Manchester Optare Solo seen on Sharston on service X5 to intu Trafford Centre 



A Diamond Bus North West Optare Solo seen on Longley Lane on service 278 to Reddish 



A Stagecoach Manchester Alexander Dennis Enviro 400 seen on Royle Green Road on service 103 to Manchester Airport 



A Stagecoach Manchester Alexander Dennis Enviro 400 Hybrid seen on Palatine Road on service 43 to Manchester Airport


----------



## mikemcniven

*Buses, Buses and more Buses!*

Some from my travels around Altrincham and Sharston, Manchester (UK) today 

Rotala Diamond Bus North West YJ60KFR seen parked up outside Altrincham Interchange after operating service 280 Broadheath Retail Park circular 



Arriva North West MX61AUK seen coming into Altrincham Town Centre on service 18 from intu Trafford Centre



Airport Parking Hotel's (APH) YJ65EPX seen on Sharston Road, Sharston returning to the car parking facility after picking up holiday makers from Manchester Airport (MAN)



Stagecoach Manchester Diesel Electric Hybrid MX60BVE seen on Sharston Road with the driver giving me a friendly wave on service 43 to Manchester Airport (MAN) 



RAPT Selwyns FJ56PAO seen on Sharston Road after leaving their depot to pick up afternoon school bus work 



Stagecoach Manchester Diesel Electric Hybrid MX60BVU seen on Sharston Road on service 43 to Piccadilly Gardens 



RATP Selwyns YJ05PXD seen on Sharston Road after leaving their depot to pick up afternoon school bus work


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me today, enjoy!

Semi-preserved former Stagecoach, now MP Travel T728OEF outside Victoria on Rail Replacement work to Rochdale 



Transdev Rosso PO59MLZ seen on Corporation Street after arriving in from Rochdale on Rail Replacement 



Transdev The Burnley Bus Company "The WitchWay" BF63HCO seen on John Dolton Street on X43 to Grassington via Burnley and Skipton 



Former Rusholme depot, now First Manchester Bolton depot SN14TSZ seen turning onto Cross Street on service 36 from Bolton with 41 service branding removed 



First Manchester Vantage BT66MRO seen on Princess Street on V1 to Leigh via the guided busway 



Transdev The Burnley Bus Company "CityZap" ML03ZAP seen on Portland Street on Zap to Leeds 



Stagecoach Manchester SN17MJU seen parked on Chorlton Street before operating service 49 to Oldham 



Transdev The Burnley Bus Company "The WitchWay" BF63HCG seen on Chorlton Street on X43 to Burnley 



Stagecoach Manchester MX62GCK seen on Auyton Street on 192 from Hazel Grove



Stagecoach Manchester MX62GWE seen on Auyton Street on 192 from Hazel Grove



Stagecoach Manchester SN65OBS seen on Piccadilly on service 204 to Hyde


----------



## Valvejoodik

Buses in Tallinn, Estonia:
Photos are from www.ebus.ee

Main bus company- Tallinn city transport

Scania OmniLink CK270UB by Tanel Vooglaid









Scania OmniCity CN270UB 4X2EB by Tanel Vooglaid









Scania OmniLink CK310UA 6X2LB by Mark









Scania OmniLink CL94UA 6X2LB by Mark









Volvo 7900 Hybrid by Сергей Якунин









MAN A78 Lion's City LE by Сергей Якунин









MAN A40 Lion's City GL by Andres Palm









Another bus company: MRP reisid

MAN A21 Lion's City NL313 CNG by Сергей Якунин









MAN A23 Lion's City L NG323 by Mark









MAN A78 Lion's City LE by Tanel Vooglaid









MAN A37 Lion's City by Mark


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me in *Altrincham, United Kingdom* yesterday

*Arriva North West* LF02PKD, seen leaving on service 245 to intu Trafford Centre


Arriva North West LF02PKD by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Arriva North West* CX06BJK, leaving on service 247 to intu Trafford Centre


Arriva North West CX06BJK by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Network Warrington* DK55HMH loading up on service 35 to Warrington


Network Warrington DK55HMH by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Arriva North West* MX61AVF coming in on service 19 from Wythenshawe 


Arriva North West MX61AVF by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*MCT Travel* DK56LWJ loading up on service 288 to Manchester Airport


MCT Travel DK56LWJ by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*D&G Bus* MX11EGE coming on service 88 from Macclesfield via Knutsford


D&G Bus MX11EGE by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Stagecoach Manchester* SN67WVL coming in on service 11A from Stockport


Stagecoach Manchester SN67WVL by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Arriva Sapphire* CX58ECVT leaving on Sapphire 263 to Piccadilly Gardens


Arriva Sapphire CX58EVT by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Diamond Bus North West* KX11EES leaving on service 281 to Sale Metrolink


Diamond Bus North West KX11EES by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## urbastar

Tehran buses (BRT) :


----------



## metrogogo

*Birmingham (United Kingdom)*

[email protected] Buses by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Bus on Corporation Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Buses Moor St Bus Mall by metrogogo, on Flickr


Blue Bus by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo, city buses 

MERCEDES-BENZ








MERCEDES-BENZ








VOLVO








BYD (ELECTRIC)








MERCEDES-BENZ








MERCEDES-BENZ








MERCEDES-BENZ








MERCEDES-BENZ








SCANIA


----------



## mikemcniven

*Manchester (UK) 14th April 2018*

Good evening everyone, here is some buses from me today. 

*Blackpool Transport SN67WZP* seen outside Victoria railway station on a Rail Replacement bus to Wigan Wallgate via Atherton 


Blackpool Transport SN67WZP by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Arriva North West MX61AUB* seen in the Victoria station car park on Rail Replacement work to Wigan Wallgate via Bolton 


Arriva North West MX61AUM by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Stagecoach Manchester MX12GCK* seen at Shudehill Interchange on service 56 to Blackley 


Stagecoach Manchester MX12GCK by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*MCT Travel YJ13HLM* seen in Shudehill Interchange on service 217 to Ashton-under-Lyne 


MCT Travel YJ13HLM by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*First Manchester SK14CTV* seen on Hunts Bank on service 8 to Bolton 


First Manchester SK14CTV by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Transdev "The Burnley Bus Company" BF63HCV* seen on Deansgate on WitchWay X43 to Chorlton Street 


Transdev WitchWay BF63HCV by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

*Stockport (UK) 15th April*

*MCT Travel YJ60KCY* seen coming into Stockport Bus Station on Metroshuttle 300 _An Optare Versa Hybrid_


MCT Travel YJ60KCY by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Stagecoach Manchester MX58HCG* seen coming into Stockport Bus Station on service 324 from Haughton Green _An Optare Solo_


Stagecoach Manchester MX58HCG by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Stagecoach Manchester MX58HCH* seen coming into Stockport Bus Station on service 329 from Reddish _An Optare Solo_


Stagecoach Manchester MX58HCH by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Stagecoach Manchester MX12GCV* seen coming into Stockport Bus Station on service 383 Marple circular _An Alexander Dennis Enviro 200_


Stagecoach Manchester MX12GCV by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Stagecoach Manchester SN16OXJ* seen in Mersey Square, Stockport on service 25 from intu Trafford Centre _An Alexander Dennis Enviro 400 MMC_


Stagecoach Manchester SN16OXJ by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Stagecoach Manchester MX11HGM* seen leaving Stockport Bus Station on service 382 to Greave via Romiley _An Alexander Dennis Enviro 200_


Stagecoach Manchester MX11HGM by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Nice ones


----------



## xrtn2

Intercities bus in Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


5003 ok by Michael Vieira, no Flickr


Cometa by Leandro Matos, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil intercity


----------



## Sherjee278

*Pakistan Intercity.*

*Shahid Coach Service's Golden Dragon Navigator.*


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil Intercity.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## NordikNerd

*Flixbus Trip Report*

*Flixbus Linköping-Göteborg, Sweden*

Dep: 8.25AM
Arrival: 12.25PM (Actual arrival at 12.35 with a 10 min delay)
Duration: 4 hours
Distance: 275 km
Price: 49-139SEK / 5.50-15.61$ / 4.74-13.44EUR

Lowest price if you book at least 3 weeks in advance. I payed the highest price as I bought the ticket the day before the departure.









*Online ticket for my mobile phone.*









*Information about the trip.*









Waiting for the Flixbus (this one goes north to Uppsala.)









*All aboard*









*A castle ruin along the motorway.*









*Passengers load their luggage at Jönköping station.*









*Jönköping Bus station*









*If you have the time you cant take a +30 hours bus trip to the Czech Republic.*









The bus stopped at this truck stop west of Jönköping....









....because there was a change of drivers.









A slight disadvantage: there's only USB outlets to charge your mobile phone.









The bus stops at Borås station









Approaching Göteborg (Gothenburg)









The Göteborg bus station for long distance buses.









Bus station interior





Commercial free video of the trip


----------



## AntonRG

New bus Ile-de-France Mobilites livery in Paris.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Nice buses


----------



## floor23

TheBus - City & County of Honolulu

The New Electric Bus 
Note: The county isn't entirely sure when they're supposed to roll these out.

IMG_20180424_162540 by copa1987, on Flickr








[/url]IMG_20180424_162602 by copa1987, on Flickr[/IMG]

Some older models as well.

DSC_0016 by HonoluluGov, on Flickr

TheBus hybrid articulated bus by Eric Fischer, on Flickr

#metrotransitarchives #moovit #honolulu #hawaii #oahu #sunny #streetphotography #portrait #rainbow #greenery #express #masstransit #metrotransit #TheBus #newflyer #D60LF #diesel #articulated #lowfloor #transit #bus #publictransit #publictransportation by Thomas Reaves, on Flickr

The Bus 2015 Gillig Low Floor HEV 40' 957 Kuhio at Ohua by Ian Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*Flixbus Disaster in Germany*










Berlin. A long-distance bus to Berlin on the highway 19 at Linstow (district Rostock) has crashed this friday morning. 16 people were injured, as a police spokesman in Rostock said.

The bus had gone off to the right of the road for unknown reasons and got into a ditch. There it tipped to the side. The highway was completely closed in the direction of Berlin since about 6:30AM. 

A Flixbus spokeswoman confirmed that it is a long-distance bus of their company. The bus came from Sweden and had two bus drivers on board. The bus route leads from Sweden via Denmark and Rostock to Berlin. According to the timetable, these buses start at 23.40 in Copenhagen in Denmark.


According to the police, 16 people were seriously or moderately injured and taken to surrounding hospitals. One of the passengers was jammed and had to be cut out of the bus by rescuers. Forty-seven more people had a first on-site medical care and then taken to a clinic, where they could be treated further.


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Arnhem, The Netherlands
*

Trolleybus


Arnhem Centraal Station by harry_nl, on Flickr


Arnhem, Elektrische trolleybus station by Nik Morris (van Leiden), on Flickr


Arnhem De Laar West BRENG trolley lijn 6 Elsweide HAN by Rob Dammers, on Flickr


Arnhem Centraal BRENG trolley 5251 by Rob Dammers, on Flickr


Hess Swiss Trolley Bus 5241 BX-FT-75 working at Arnhem in The Netherlands. by Peel Park, on Flickr


08-11-16 Breng HESS SwissTrolley 5260, Arnhem Burgemeestersplein by Julian de Bondt, on Flickr


Breng Trolleybuses by Chris, on Flickr


Breng 5235 (BX-FN-38), Halte fonteinkruidstraat, Arnhem by Jannick Bolten, on Flickr


Breng (Arnhem) No. 5238 by John Zebedee, on Flickr


Breng, Arnhem: 24.10.12 by KM_Edinburgh, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Phileas busses in the Netherlands*

It is an advanced guided bus intended to deliver tram-like public transport at a very low cost: the infrastructure is much cheaper, because of less maintenance, and there are no rails and overhead lines. The biggest feature of the bus is the recharging of the battery by means of electromagnetic induction; which means that the battery can be made much smaller, and thus less heavy and environmentally damaging.

*Einhoven*

CEA4054 by Frans Angevaare, on Flickr


Hermes, 1205 by Chris, on Flickr

*Amsterdam*

Prins Hendrikkade - Amsterdam (Netherlands) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


Amsterdam GVB 007 - Phileas Fuel Cell bus by Boudewijn Deurvorst, on Flickr


GVB Amsterdam 008, Lijn 22, Insulindeweg (2013) by Tim Castricum, on Flickr


GVB Amsterdam 008 en 007, Lijn 22, Insulindeweg (2013) by Tim Castricum, on Flickr


Amsterdam GVB 007 by Boudewijn Deurvorst, on Flickr


Amsterdam 007 stuck in traffic (not shaken, nor stirred) by Arthur Staal, on Flickr

*New generation*

Holland - Phileas Bus by ROGERIOMACHADO, on Flickr


Holland - Phileas Bus by ROGERIOMACHADO, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Kaunas city*


----------



## NordikNerd

Swebus now belonging to Flixbus, although the bus still has the Swebus livery.









Flixbus No 32 Berlin-Stockholm at the Linköping Long Distance Bus Terminal.


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius city*









*Kaunas region*

















*Kaunas city*


----------



## RokasLT

*Lithuanian company will start making (2020) small buses, first will be called ALTAS Viator*


----------



## NordikNerd

*MB Tourisimo Bus*










Flixbus (Swebus) 601 _MB TOURISIMO_


----------



## Edil Arda

Temsa's new autonomous bus,







devirsaati.com


----------



## RokasLT

*Tourist and intercity buses in Lithuania*


----------

